# [Battlelog] Huge BF3 Patch on Nov 22



## Ipwnnubletz

Mother of god


----------



## Fusion Racing

Big list of fixes, really needed some of them too. May have missed it but I didn't see anything about the flashlights in there, Demize99 said they were being tweaked so I'd expect they'll be adjusted in due course.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Wheres the end of round chat? I really want that and able to adjust loadouts inbetween rounds.


----------



## n1helix

Good.


----------



## subgenoa

Quote:


> • Fixed a problem with high speed mouse movement


nice... now all I need is for someone to make a configurator similar to the BC2 configurator


----------



## skyn3t

nice patch


----------



## Hawk777th

Woot. Will be playing like mad when this comes out!









Wish they had buffed the Stinger and IGLA. You are lucky to ever get a hit with one now they will be really pointless.


----------



## otakunorth

WOOT EYFINITY FIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## dph314

Finally! Can't wait. Hopefully I can play on all Ultra settings now without it crashing after 4 seconds. Or overclock higher than 800mhz without it crashing. What was supposed to be tweaked about the flashlights?


----------



## Anth0789

That's one huge list of release notes.


----------



## Traeumt

This is good news thank you goin to play some sniper without problems at last.


----------



## Higgins

Looks like i'll have some motivation to play after the patch. Tried playing with a friend today, but after downloading a fresh copy I was greeted with nothing but a black screen.


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Wheres the end of round chat? I really want that and able to adjust loadouts inbetween rounds.


Definently needed.
Glad we got fixes on the way. Huge list.


----------



## jjsoviet

Woah, huge list right there - all remedied in one fell swoop.

Any chance this patch will fix the alleged memory leak problems when playing the game on Ultra? I know my rig is capable of maxing it out.


----------



## being that guy

I wonder how much they nerfed the SCAR. That is probably the biggest weapon change for most people. The G3 got a nerf too (although not sure why with it's low rate of fire). Yet the SCAR is probably the most popular engineer weapon. That may soon change to the A91.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> • Grenades now drop to ground if you get killed while attempting to throw it (note the affect this will have on Hardcore mode!)


Even though this may sound like Last Stand in COD, it's not. There have been a few instances in a Metro match where I know I'm going down to superior numbers and I'll try and toss a nade to scatter them/kill as many as I can but, it wouldn't always work because the nades disappeared after you get smoked. Prime example: rushing the locker room area near B.

This is a very *extensive* patch. I'm liking it. DICE you have eased some of my BF rage.









I sure wish they would have nerfed the MAV hits a bit. That thing is so stupid. A MAV hits you once and you die but a sniper rifle would take like 3 rounds to kill you. Now, in Metro, there's like 10-15 MAVs floating around trying to kill people while the operators hide way back out of danger. Couple of days back, in a 64-man Metro server, I swear there were no less than about 13 MAVs swarming all over the map, absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## jcde7ago

The only thing missing from there was a nerf to the M320. So OP.


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Wheres the end of round chat? I really want that and able to adjust loadouts inbetween rounds.


Good suggestion, was it suggested in the Battlelog Forums?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

VOIP...I want VOIP.

Dice y u no give us VOIP?!


----------



## RobotDevil666

Looks like we'll still be playing Battlefield 3 IRNV edition ...................


----------



## Derek1387

Wonder what time the patch will drop


----------



## Tech-Boy

Looking good!


----------



## Citra

Update size?


----------



## redalert

not soon enough just got a sound loop with BSOD for the 1st time


----------



## IronWill1991

Aww, I like using SCAR-H. The list didn't say anything about bluffing UMP-45.


----------



## Garvani

Link to figure out when it drops for you! www.worldtimeserver.com/convert_time_in_UTC.aspx Time to put in is 7am on 22/11..

Its 8pm here in NZ which is perfect, as long as its a fast download








Nice list of changes there, hoping mostly that the Stutter fix cures mine!


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Aww, I like using SCAR-H. The list didn't say anything about bluffing UMP-45.


That already got buffed once a while ago (it was right after launch). I don't think they plan on doing any more.

As for the SCAR, if they nerfed it to much just switch to the A91. It's time to kill up close was only a little worse than the SCAR (pre nerf), the same at 15m+, and is actually better from 40m+.


----------



## Mugabuga

Sweet, now I can use that grenade hold trick and piss people off with Martydom. Hehehe...


----------



## tx-jose

Well i know what im going to be doing during the thanksgiving dinner_!!


----------



## JedixJarf

Awesome! I will finally be able to play in eyefinity without having to kill my squadmates in H/C


----------



## Canadarocker

Good list but still nothing but the damn 100 watt flashlights and OP INRV scopes


----------



## Slap Dash




----------



## LBear

Now thats a patch...


----------



## psi_guy

i am surprised they aren't removing or nerfing the irnv scope. i am not going to lie, i use it all the time. it is like running around with predator vision. it takes all the point out of wearing the different camo's and makes pre-firing possible.



as for the tac light, they should take it out of the game all-together. unless you are trying to make your way through pitch-black areas, you would have no need for it on a weapon. the thing is brighter than the sun.


----------



## l No l FeaR l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> VOIP...I want VOIP.
> Dice y u no give us VOIP?!


This times a million. It's so saddening to be playing Battlefield and not even get to be able to talk to your team and tell people anything


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> i am surprised they aren't removing or nerfing the irnv scope. i am not going to lie, i use it all the time. it is like running around with predator vision. it takes all the point out of wearing the different camo's and makes pre-firing possible.
> 
> as for the tac light, they should take it out of the game all-together. unless you are trying to make your way through pitch-black areas, you would have no need for it on a weapon. the thing is brighter than the sun.


Actually I have noticed some camo covers up part of the heat signature. It might be the spec ops black, I forget. Of course they still show up, just not as bright as others.

I would prefer not having it at all, yet if you don't use it you are at a disadvantage vs. others that do. So of course I use it. There are points in the game where you can't see anyone at all with regular sights due to environmental issues. Yet with the IRNV they light up like Christmas trees.

The perfect example are choke points where grenades are going off, mortars are coming in, and there is smoke and debris flying all over. With normal sights you can't see a thing, but with IRNV you can see through all of it.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

finally I can play.. i baught the game a month ago & only have like 5 minutes total play time...


----------



## squad

Awesome!!! So happy about the damn spawn points. Good job Dice.


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

LIMITS ON MORTARS! PLEASE!!!
And *** man, leave the SCAR alone... and lastly, yes, bring in VOIP


----------



## Oupavoc

Wow finally, but they say they were going to fix the ump45?


----------



## critical46

Looks pretty good. Not sure why they beefed the heli guns. A good heli pilot and team can absolutely rape as it is. Also, don't agree with the nurfing of the anti aircraft missiles. If your pilots suck, the missiles are barley viable as they seem to have infinite amount of flares.


----------



## remer

I'm just glad they fixed the choppers vs aa. No more going sideways after being hit by a single bullet. I'm also looking forward to flying with 3d vision.


----------



## Slap Dash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *being that guy*
> 
> Actually I have noticed some camo covers up part of the heat signature. It might be the spec ops black, I forget. Of course they still show up, just not as bright as others.
> I would prefer not having it at all, yet if you don't use it you are at a disadvantage vs. others that do. So of course I use it. There are points in the game where you can't see anyone at all with regular sights due to environmental issues. Yet with the IRNV they light up like Christmas trees.
> The perfect example are choke points where grenades are going off, mortars are coming in, and there is smoke and debris flying all over. With normal sights you can't see a thing, but with IRNV you can see through all of it.


Yep, hence why i Use that advantage and use IRNV


----------



## noak

$10 says it crashes something after I update


----------



## jellis142

VOIP, Tactical Light. My two biggest beefs. There's no way a flashlight can blind me halfway across Operation Firestorm.

Also, what's with vehicles spazzing out whenever they get near each other? It's like if I drive too close to my ally, I'll rocket backwards and take enormous amounts of damage in the process. And if those green lines could be cleaned up







I know that may not be in their power, and it's a mild nuisance at worst, but no game is perfect; always room for improvement.


----------



## num1son

Oh God yes! Surround has been killing me! In the game I mean...


----------



## Shodhanth

Quote:


> Wow finally, but they say they were going to fix the ump45?


This raised to the power of infinity.








That gun is so underpowered. Only decent for very close range combat situations where you get the jump on the enemy.


----------



## Oupavoc

they also need to make the flares cycle longer


----------



## critical46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *being that guy*
> 
> Actually I have noticed some camo covers up part of the heat signature. It might be the spec ops black, I forget. Of course they still show up, just not as bright as others.
> I would prefer not having it at all, yet if you don't use it you are at a disadvantage vs. others that do. So of course I use it. There are points in the game where you can't see anyone at all with regular sights due to environmental issues. Yet with the IRNV they light up like Christmas trees.
> The perfect example are choke points where grenades are going off, mortars are coming in, and there is smoke and debris flying all over. With normal sights you can't see a thing, but with IRNV you can see through all of it.


DO NOT TOUCH THE IRNV, DICE! I love that thing.

Also, not sure about the smoke and mortar part of your post. I'm blind when a tank is ablaze or when there is any amount of smoke.

They should just get rid of the tac light. Thing is stupidly bright. Laser shouldn't blind you either seeing it's very unlikely to hit your eye being such a small beam.


----------



## rockosmodlife

So glad they are not fixing the defib "killing" screaming. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Cykososhull

YES! Hopefully stuttering is GONE.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Ever since I got the IRNV I havent stopped using it with the Assault class, 200 round magazine plus predator vision = Top 3 easy! I feel bad it reminds me when playing Batman and the graphics were amazing except I would always run around with the detector vision well this is the same thing







Running around with IRNV pretty much 90% a big part of me says keep it but another says get rid of it as pretty much everyone uses it now...


----------



## mylilpony

What about loadouts during killcam? Sigh...


----------



## Slap Dash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46*
> 
> DO NOT TOUCH THE IRNV, DICE! I love that thing.
> Also, not sure about the smoke and mortar part of your post. I'm blind when a tank is ablaze or when there is any amount of smoke.
> They should just get rid of the tac light. Thing is stupidly bright. Laser shouldn't blind you either seeing it's very unlikely to hit your eye being such a small beam.


Your forgetting tho that a source of light (laser) expands over distance. Makes sense to me.


----------



## DisappointMe

Why would they nerf the Stinger/IGLA? I have like 2 kills out of 100 rockets fired on my Stinger. I also see nothing about the flashlights, MAV roadkills, and not being able to see through smoke with the IRNV? (Not sure if this one is just me or if it just isn't possible at all)
Quote:


> • Fixed a problem regarding keybindings while playing


I'm not sure if this is the fix I'm looking for. I really do wish I could remap my vehicle "spot" key to something other than "back" on my controller.


----------



## SkillzKillz

What about "bad luck", where you can spontaneously die for *no reason at all*. I.E., walking, tripping on a rock (this causes death?), or flying *invisible* shrapnel.

What about dropping down 4ft and losing 22% health? Or how about dropping 7ft and losing 77% health?

What about the overpowered M320.

What about the blinding toy flashlights? Or laserpointers that have an aimbot for your eyes, no matter where the gun is pointing?

What about the fact that most maps are designed to give one side an unfair advantage?

What about parachuting off a high rise with NO POSSIBILITY of a perfect landing; you always suffer damage.

What about running by a ladder, then getting stuck on it unintentionally.

What about the lagging hit boxes, so you die even if hidden around a corner? (I have about 500 deaths attributed to this)

What about the overpowered Support LMGs that need 2 or 3 bullets to kill someone yet have a magazine of 100 rounds?

What about the overpowered sniper rifles that one-shot no matter what. (Do headshots even mean something anymore or does a legshot count too?)

What about adding in-game VOIP so you can actually communicate with your squad?

What about improving the chat system because I _REALLY_ know what's being said when the stupid chatbox vanishes every 3 seconds.

What about nerfing the mortors, so we no longer have mortor fests and teams hiding in the doghouse?


----------



## dr.noob

bad patch, the game still needs a fix so we can hear the enemy footsteps behind us...


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46*
> 
> DO NOT TOUCH THE IRNV, DICE! I love that thing.
> Also, not sure about the smoke and mortar part of your post. I'm blind when a tank is ablaze or when there is any amount of smoke.
> They should just get rid of the tac light. Thing is stupidly bright. Laser shouldn't blind you either seeing it's very unlikely to hit your eye being such a small beam.


I suppose it's mostly debris. The best examples are places like Market Ave on Siene, Alleyway at Grand Bazaar, middle flag at Metro, tunnels at Damavand, etc. There are explosions going off all around, and with a regular scope I can't make out any enemies. With the IRNV I can pick out enemies no problem.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Exactly! Still alot needa fix!
Summarize most people wish list
*IRNV, VOIP, Tactical Light too bright, eyeinfinity UI, mortar unlimited ammo, MAV roadkills, chatbox too big ...*


----------



## Ganglartoronto

Still no option to make your own squads, as if even ONE squad is locked, there is not enough for all players. Fail


----------



## thecharrr

Still nothing about fixing the awful team balance that doesn't work at all.


----------



## calavera

I thought the tactical light was going to be nerfed?


----------



## patawic

repost???


----------



## GreyWolfCalgary

I hope this is the start of fixing things with more to come.


----------



## Raiden911

I hope that this isnt too late. Better late then never i guess.


----------



## doomlord52

Wait, so they're buffing jets?


----------



## MACH1NE

I think I have read more patch notes on games I enjoy playing than my whole time at school


----------



## MilosKralj

All i wanted was for them to fix hit reg lag. I still get killed around corners and after being in cover for 3 seconds.


----------



## gooface

geeze the game hasnt even been out for a whole month and they are releasing a huge patch like this one, be grateful people. would you had rather they delayed this one and waited till the new DLC comes out till they released a patch instead?


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> geeze the game hasnt even been out for a whole month and they are releasing a huge patch like this one, be grateful people. would you had rather they delayed this one and waited till the new DLC comes out till they released a patch instead?


This, At least this game fundamentally is sound and even as it stands is THE best multi-player game to date, Nothing broken like in MW3 where there are no dedicated servers in ranked matches so lag is a huge problem or the horrible spawn locations or 2006 graphics and sound and gameplay...Be grateful, DICE is super talented and there not going to drop their baby. You guys fail to realize Bad Company was just a side project. Battlefield is their pride and joy, It shows and large updates like this one and future ones prove this. If your having hit detection issues THIS IS YOUR ISSUE. I have never had issues when I join the proper server, Maybe DSL is not fast enough. Maybe the server ur using is lagging but dont say DICE needs to fix things that are fine. I hate complaints like this, If most people's game never crashes etc...Then maybe its YOU!


----------



## Prox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*
> 
> THE best multi-player game to date


Nope.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilosKralj*
> 
> All i wanted was for them to fix hit reg lag. I still get killed around corners and after being in cover for 3 seconds.


I second this.
It's happened to me a dozen times today, even with a 20 ping.
I'd have to say it is the most annoying thing... *runs behind cover* "yay!"....*falls over dead*...


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prox*
> 
> Nope.


It is pretty damn good to me.


----------



## ranger052

at what time exacly will the patch go live?


----------



## StarDestroyer

I'm not liking this game in ways because everyone is lvl 30 or more and I can't see anyone most of the time anyway, plus the crashes

how do people with small screens and less than 1080p and less than a 6950 even see anything

I never had these problems with BF2 or BC2

and I hate the order of weapons on the mouse scroll, the order in BC2 is way better since your main gun isn't at the top or bottom


----------



## MilosKralj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*
> 
> This, At least this game fundamentally is sound and even as it stands is THE best multi-player game to date, Nothing broken like in MW3 where there are no dedicated servers in ranked matches so lag is a huge problem or the horrible spawn locations or 2006 graphics and sound and gameplay...Be grateful, DICE is super talented and there not going to drop their baby. You guys fail to realize Bad Company was just a side project. Battlefield is their pride and joy, It shows and large updates like this one and future ones prove this. If your having hit detection issues THIS IS YOUR ISSUE. I have never had issues when I join the proper server, Maybe DSL is not fast enough. Maybe the server ur using is lagging but dont say DICE needs to fix things that are fine. I hate complaints like this, If most people's game never crashes etc...Then maybe its YOU!


You most certainly have issues. Alot of people have dumbed down senses about stuff like this, as in they do not notice they are being shot in cover. EVERY single member of my clan and EVERY friend on my battlelog list has the same issue. All i am saying is that if for whatever reason you are not noticing this, and this is happening its a fact, you shouldn't be playing FPS at all.


----------



## DisappointMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranger052*
> 
> at what time exacly will the patch go live?


Its at the very top of the patch notes, sir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Patch notes for Nov 22 patch
> Major client update for the PC version Battlefield 3 as well as a server-side update for all platforms.
> *The update will be made on Nov. 22nd 7:00 AM UTC / Nov. 21st 11:00 PM PST.*
> We'll share release timing on the console patches as soon as we are clear on the timing, these take a bit longer due to console certification process.
Click to expand...


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DisappointMe*
> 
> Its at the very top of the patch notes, sir.


Thank you







REP+


----------



## bgtrance

OMG YESSSSsssssssssss, cant wait to hop on tomorrow after work and tear stuff up







))


----------



## ranger052

So the patch is gonna be live in about 20 minutes?????

Because right now is 10:40 PM PST and here in miami is 1:41 Am so in 20 minutes I can download the patch?


----------



## TurboPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranger052*
> 
> So the patch is gonna be live in about 20 minutes?????
> Because right now is 10:40 PM PST and here in miami is 1:41 Am so in 20 minutes I can download the patch?


yes im waiting too


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboPanda*
> 
> yes im waiting too


YAY


----------



## 428cobra

size?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

It's not gonna be live in 12 minutes. It starts updating in 12 minutes. There's gonna be 2 hours of downtime. Starting 11PM PST.


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> It's not gonna be live in 12 minutes. It starts updating in 12 minutes. There's gonna be 2 hours of downtime. Starting 11PM PST.


----------



## num1son

Oh thank GOD! I was under the impression it was installed. I still have hope for surround then, bc the 3d targeting and some other stuff is still really bad.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> • Grenades now drop to ground if you get killed while attempting to throw it(note the affect this will have on Hardcore mode!)


Awesome.


----------



## neonlazer

Battlelog down


----------



## theturbofd

Buffing stupid things and nerfing stupid things instead of actually fixing balance :/

What ever happened to increase pistol damage? Instead they just increased the range

As if sniper shotguns weren't enough you can do it with buckshots now









No fix for crappy hit reg as well?


----------



## Frazz

Excited to play in 2hours.


----------



## GreddyGo

Battlelog is indeed down, however Origin keeps saying that my game is upto date....


----------



## neonlazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreddyGo*
> 
> Battlelog is indeed down, however Origin keeps saying that my game is upto date....


You will need to sign out and in for it to notice the patch, but it probably isn't updated yet.


----------



## eagleeyematt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreddyGo*
> 
> Battlelog is indeed down, however Origin keeps saying that my game is upto date....


I think it is a server side patch, so you client is technically up to date


----------



## TurboPanda

just restarted my origin and indeed it is updating bf3


----------



## Substate

Just re-started Origin - update is 48.1MB


----------



## TurboPanda

i had 2 updates 11.4gigs and now the second is 48.1mb


----------



## eagleeyematt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagleeyematt*
> 
> I think it is a server side patch, so you client is technically up to date


Scratch that---I'm an idiot


----------



## Spartan805

Will this fix CROSSFIRE? I hate the stu-stu-stuter


----------



## reflex99

if this actually fixes Eyefinity like it says it does....

I might be getting a second 6950 for xmas


----------



## Zolutar

483.7 mb update here after restarting....dont know why you all have mini ones


----------



## Zastugueen

about a 500mb patch good god


----------



## DeTeWe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboPanda*
> 
> i had 2 updates 11.4gigs and now the second is 48.1mb


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Substate*
> 
> Just re-started Origin - update is 48.1MB


Weird.. my update is 772,8 MB









But done with downloading, now we gotta wait for battlelog to come back. Most fixes seem cool, but AA and flying vehicles doing MORE damage while IGLA does less?
Seems like its enough now to cover a bit and wait for auto-heal after a IGLA hit you because you are still above 50%


----------



## quakermaas




----------



## Zastugueen

^ Why would you take it offscreen? Why?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46*
> 
> DO NOT TOUCH THE IRNV, DICE! I love that thing.
> Also, not sure about the smoke and mortar part of your post. I'm blind when a tank is ablaze or when there is any amount of smoke.
> They should just get rid of the tac light. Thing is stupidly bright. Laser shouldn't blind you either seeing it's very unlikely to hit your eye being such a small beam.


You're such a noob you know that? IRNV is so stupid to use in daytime. Ruins the gameplay for players to hide.


----------



## djriful

Good news!


----------



## DeTeWe

@quakermaas: Next time ask Windows for the "Snipping Tool". Should make things easier









@[email protected] (and all the others complaining about it): I agree, IRNV sucks and ruins the game sometimes. I'm using it myself too (especially on maps like Metro where it gives a HUGE advantage) but I would still appreciate it if its removed. Would lead to a massive reduce of people camping with M249/PKP +IRNV +ammo extention (no clue how its exactly called) imo.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> • Decreased the maximum damage and maximum range of the G3 and SCAR-H 7.62mm weapons.


Why?









Both are chambered in 7.62x51 and both have sufficiently long enough barrels to have a maximum effective range of 1,000 yards (remaining supersonic) and delivering 392 ft-lbs of energy at 1,000 yards. (Which, I'd like to add is identical to the energy of a .45 ACP at the muzzle, point blank.)

I swear, video game designers have no clue what they're doing even when they do consult "Andy McNab" for information.


----------



## LukaTCE

Anyone else with this problem with avira ? happen when it updating bf3

Begin scan in 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe_DiP_STAGED'
C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe_DiP_STAGED
[DETECTION] Is the TR/Patched.Gen Trojan
And this after bf3 was updated
Begin scan in 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe'
C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe
[DETECTION] Is the TR/Patched.Gen Trojan


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeTeWe*
> 
> @quakermaas: Next time ask Windows for the "Snipping Tool". Should make things easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @[email protected] (and all the others complaining about it): I agree, IRNV sucks and ruins the game sometimes. I'm using it myself too (especially on maps like Metro where it gives a HUGE advantage) but I would still appreciate it if its removed. Would lead to a massive reduce of people camping with M249/PKP +IRNV +ammo extention (no clue how its exactly called) imo.


I did use snipping tool









I took a picture of my PC desktop with my phone, then pulled it up on my laptop and used snipping tool to trim. It sounds like a lot to do , but it was very fast and good enough for this job


----------



## hello im sean

Pumped for this! Although 7.62 weapons are that much more powerful in real life. For balance I'm glad they changed it


----------



## 98uk

_• Support for unranked servers. Unranked servers do not report players' scores to Battlelog, but server administrators can freely control all settings_

I spose this is gooood!


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> Anyone else with this problem with avira ? happen when it updated bf3
> 
> Begin scan in 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe_DiP_STAGED'
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe_DiP_STAGED
> [DETECTION] Is the TR/Patched.Gen Trojan


yes...take it it false positive and I disabled Avira until install is finished.


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

Is there a way to change which browser Battlelog opens in? It keeps opening in IE9 and I want to use either FF or Chrome but I'm not sure how or where to change that.

Please help! And, after the update, IE9 keeps saying "Cannot display the page" so either Battlelog is down or something else is up.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> if this actually fixes Eyefinity like it says it does....
> I might be getting a second 6950 for xmas


Will let you know in a couple mins 

Edit: guess not, battle log is down.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> Is there a way to change which browser Battlelog opens in? It keeps opening in IE9 and I want to use either FF or Chrome but I'm not sure how or where to change that.
> Please help! And, after the update, IE9 keeps saying "Cannot display the page" so either Battlelog is down or something else is up.


It will open your default browser AFAIK.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Is there a way to change which browser Battlelog opens in? It keeps opening in IE9 and I want to use either FF or Chrome but I'm not sure how or where to change that.
> 
> Please help! And, after the update, IE9 keeps saying "Cannot display the page" so either Battlelog is down or something else is up.


Yeah, I'd personally like to play single-player right now since my client is updated and I'm tired of battle-log integration forcing me to wait. That just seems silly and I'm going to go tear into it and make it work.


----------



## LukaTCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> Is there a way to change which browser Battlelog opens in? It keeps opening in IE9 and I want to use either FF or Chrome but I'm not sure how or where to change that.
> Please help! And, after the update, IE9 keeps saying "Cannot display the page" so either Battlelog is down or something else is up.


Just open FF battlelog.battlefield.com and login and it will work


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> Just open FF battlelog.battlefield.com and login and it will work


----------



## mobilecarlos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> Is there a way to change which browser Battlelog opens in? It keeps opening in IE9 and I want to use either FF or Chrome but I'm not sure how or where to change that.
> Please help! And, after the update, IE9 keeps saying "Cannot display the page" so either Battlelog is down or something else is up.


Try setting a different default browser since it opens your default browser in your case is IE9.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Will let you know in a couple mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: guess not, battle log is down.


once EA finishes whatever they are doing with BL i will find out for myself


----------



## Exostenza

I played for about 10 hours and though to myself that I might as well wait until a massive patch drops before I keep on playing. BFBC2 got so much better with a few patches and by then I was exhausted of the game. Good thing I waited for this! Looking good!

Now they need to fix Origin so you can use multiple accounts without having to do ridiculous work arounds. It is SERIOUSLY annoying having to tinker so much just to get my friends going on my LAN box ever time there is an account change. So stupid. SO STUPID.


----------



## StarDestroyer

I didn't realize this was the 22nd, that it was a few days away, well I just downloaded it, very quick, now its installing, now its done

lets see if the servers are up yet


----------



## StarDestroyer

nope, its down


----------



## Cyrilmak

That be a lot of fixes! I preordered and it's been installed since the day it came out, but have yet to play it.... My addiction to WoW hs no boundaries unfortunately.


----------



## meetajhu

"F" button in BF3 is a joke as of 2011 not even strong as Duke's Punch


----------



## pjBSOD

RIGHT when my gaming rig dies.... ARE YOU SERIOUS?!

Life is so cruel.


----------



## critical46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You're such a noob you know that? IRNV is so stupid to use in daytime. Ruins the gameplay for players to hide.


If you're going to talk smack then post up your battlelog ID for the world to see and we'll see who's the noob.

Second, I do not camp. I play as an engineer. I don't sit there as a support camping.


----------



## TurboPanda

battlelog is up


----------



## digitally

*** why they nerfed the scar?


----------



## Stalker

Quote:


> • Decreased the maximum damage and maximum range of the G3 and SCAR-H 7.62mm weapons.


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Update size?


approx 400mb. Just updated.


----------



## EmL

How come I cannot update?


----------



## digitally

Im still upset on why they had nerfed Scar... Its ridiculous. Now the next overpowered carbine are hk416

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmL*
> 
> How come I cannot update?


Just run Origin and it'll update BF3 from there. Also, Battlelog shows all the pings now. Which is pretty useful. Also, I can feel the performance fixes, it feels smoother IMO.

^ Yea, I'm pretty upset they nerfed the Scar too.


----------



## Skrillex

Fix random flashing green screen in multiplayer ?


----------



## EmL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerickjohn*
> 
> Just run Origin and it'll update BF3 from there. Also, Battlelog shows all the pings now. Which is pretty useful. Also, I can feel the performance fixes, it feels smoother IMO.
> ^ Yea, I'm pretty upset they nerfed the Scar too.


Just brings me to Battlefield 3 in the origin store.








And telling me this on Battlelog;
Game: Battlefield 3
Installing game
Waiting for you to finish the installation...
Cancel


----------



## spice003

crashed on the first try after the update, how ******ed.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> once EA finishes whatever they are doing with BL i will find out for myself


So fixed... finally.

Played SQDM HC and didnt smoke my team mates


----------



## saer

Did this fix the green screen flickers?


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> Im still upset on why they had nerfed Scar... Its ridiculous. Now the next overpowered carbine are hk416
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean the M4A1? The 416 is an assault rifle.

As far as carbines go, from the stats I have seen the A91 is next after the SCAR (pre nerf) and it's really not that different from a time to kill standpoint thanks to the higher rate of fire. The M4A1 is almost identical to the A91, although at 40m+ the A91 is slightly better.


----------



## Newbie2009

We love you DICE.


----------



## Djankie

Gonna try this right now!


----------



## l337sft

Constant crashing, only get to play for 15 sec now


----------



## TurboPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmL*
> 
> Just brings me to Battlefield 3 in the origin store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And telling me this on Battlelog;
> Game: Battlefield 3
> Installing game
> Waiting for you to finish the installation...
> Cancel


had the same thing happen hit repair install and it will update it that way


----------



## DeTeWe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Did this fix the green screen flickers?


Yea it did (at least for me). Never had screen flicker problems before, but now they made sure it CANT happen cause all I got now is a black screen.
I hear the sound (even got kicked for being idle too long although I thought it just takes a little bit longer like it did when I first started it....

Anyone else with the same problem? I have sound, seems like I'm joining the server but my window keeps black. When I launch campaign I just the the loading screen (with the LAV in the front and the tank, humvee, soldier in the background). The campaign loading screen is moving, but nothing indicates that something would happen (no "loading" or anything).

Going out for an 1-2 hours now, rebooting later. Tell me if I'm the only one with the problem


----------



## lurkingdevil

For some reason it says my udpate is 11.6 GB in size ?!?
Can anyone of you post your directory paths where origin installs the games. I think Origin is not picking up my installed copy of BF3. I cannot download 11.6 GBs...


----------



## DeTeWe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurkingdevil*
> 
> For some reason it says my udpate is 11.6 GB in size ?!?
> Can anyone of you post your directory paths where origin installs the games. I think Origin is not picking up my installed copy of BF3. I cannot download 11.6 GBs...


1-2 pages earlier someone else said his update was 11Gb too... but I think he just downloaded it









For me (Win7 64bit) it's:

C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games

Origin took my installation path normally, but my update was 772MB in size. Seems like patch sizes range from 41Mb to 400Mb to 772Mb up to 11Gb so far


----------



## TurboPanda

it was me who posted the 11gb update thing but i think it was just scanning that 11.4gb this was the total size of the game and then it downloaded the 400mb file


----------



## lurkingdevil

double post


----------



## lurkingdevil

I hate Origin. They have dumbed it down so much, you cant tell what its doing under the hood. If anything goes wrong, their brute force solution is to redownload everything, which is ridiculous.

^ Can you post the BF3 directory as well?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboPanda*
> 
> it was me who posted the 11gb update thing but i think it was just scanning that 11.4gb this was the total size of the game and then it downloaded the 400mb file


It appears to be downloading the whole 11 gb for me..


----------



## Chobbit

Finally I can play in surround,







I'm so happy, single screen gaming has been killing me!


----------



## jay826

I am still getting the bf3.exe has stopped working on first connect. -.-


----------



## l337sft

constant crash, i cant even play now ***


----------



## TurboPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurkingdevil*
> 
> I hate Origin. They have dumbed it down so much, you cant tell what its doing under the hood. If anything goes wrong, their brute force solution is to redownload everything, which is ridiculous.
> ^ Can you post the BF3 directory as well?
> It appears to be downloading the whole 11 gb for me..


guess i was right then didnt quite believe it at first that it was actually dling 11gb thought maybe it was just scanning the game and then it downloaded another 480mbish but the game crashes faster now than it did before i cant even spawn and walk like 10 steps crash


----------



## srsdude

Downloading update will see what happens


----------



## Taylorsci

Hate the new patch, still have problems with stability, servers in battlelog keep disappearing, and the min to start is now 4. I wish they'd at least let people move around.


----------



## BeepBeep

• Increased the damage of Helicopter Miniguns, *AA guns*, and Jet Cannons against infantry

What?

They should be nerfing the silly AA (LAV-AD mostly), it tears up infantry, it's more an Anti-infantry vehicle than it is anti-air.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

No ingame VOIP
Not enough squads
Havoc flies like a boat compared to the Viper
All choppers stall when rolling more than 45 degrees
Spawn point changes on you if your prior selected point is no longer available rather then simply not selecting anything(obviousy done for the console noobs)
Being revived and not accepting the revive still restarts the spawn timer leaving you out of action for longer
Vehicles next to MCOMS make it impossible to charge/defuse since both use E


----------



## DisappointMe

Why the hell did they add controller vibration but no option to turn it off? Now I have to leave my controller on my lap or else it rumbles away on my table.


----------



## rdasch3

Confirmation that it works, awesome. Finally.

A couple questions for you since I am at work and cat test it yet. Can you change res in game finally without it shifting? Are the map and ammo count on the center screen? Do all the icons show correctly now? Thanks man.

Thank god for this patch. Hopefully the gameplay is a lot smoother now.


----------



## Velathawen

Can anyone verify whether the game will still have microstutter with HT ? Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> • Grenades now drop to ground if you get killed while attempting to throw it(note the affect this will have on Hardcore mode!)
> • Spawn protection now should work in Conquest. You should no longer spawn on points too close to enemies


2 major improvements i like.


----------



## Allen86

But did they fix the friggen chatbox yet? That's the only thing I care about. I HATE the friggen chatbox.


----------



## lem

been playing in the tdm servers. MASSIVE improvement on the spawning. no more spawning with your enemy (ok....seems like kharg island is still a bit off)


----------



## Swift Castiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *being that guy*
> 
> That already got buffed once a while ago (it was right after launch). I don't think they plan on doing any more.
> As for the SCAR, if they nerfed it to much just switch to the A91. It's time to kill up close was only a little worse than the SCAR (pre nerf), the same at 15m+, and is actually better from 40m+.


It got buffed again. If you read a bit closer, all .45cal weapons were buffed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Update size?


500mb


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Woot. Will be playing like mad when this comes out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish they had buffed the Stinger and IGLA. You are lucky to ever get a hit with one now they will be really pointless.


Agreed.

I was so happy to get the Stinger and find it absolutely useless..


----------



## wot

Good patch...
Offtopic Q. How to leave the chat open all the time?

Sent from my LG-P920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipless

woot!!! this is awesome for someone who just upgraded to surround and was regretting it lol


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> • Improved team kill kick configuration


Dang it!


----------



## Djankie

It sucks that they did not fix the Night vision goggles. Its like legimate cheating. The thing has a rang of 500 + meters, its insane.


----------



## DeTeWe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djankie*
> 
> It sucks that they did not fix the Night vision goggles. Its like legimate cheating. The thing has a rang of 500 + meters, its insane.


Yea.. they should a) remove b) blockable (I would take "cool body bro" > sprint/extra ammo etc.) c) ranged, so its only good for "close" combat and not 300m sniping..


----------



## psi_guy

regardless of what happens or how you play, you should use the crap out of the irnv up until it's inevitable nerf/removal. the same goes for the f2000 and if you like using the tac light and laser sight. i would also like to see unlimited sprint removed. there needs to be a stamina bar or a limit to how much you can sprint. too much like cod.


----------



## KusH

All I can say is... finally. Finally I can turn my mouse DPI back up so I can play it normally, I've been having the worst time with crazy mouse lag issues and random stuttering. hopefully this will resolve all my issues


----------



## DeTeWe

just rebooted my PC and it still doesnt work. I can hear the sound but the window stays black..

Is there a way to reset my settings when not able to get ingame? Anyone a clue what might be the problem? Nvidia drivers are up-to-date (V 285.79) and it worked without problems (once in a while it crashed, but nothing severe) before the update









Edit: Working now ^.^


----------



## ilam3d

They're still missing some crucial stuff, but they're getting there. I suppose we just have to wait another month.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Update size?


----------



## StarDestroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86*
> 
> But did they fix the friggen chatbox yet? That's the only thing I care about. I HATE the friggen chatbox.


its in a bad place, and shaped wrong, another perfect thing from BC2 that they THREW OUT

also that color is hard to read most of the time, never had that problem in BC2 either


----------



## StarDestroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*


I'm pretty sure my update was +700MB
Quote:


> just rebooted my PC and it still doesnt work. I can hear the sound but the window stays black..
> 
> Is there a way to reset my settings when not able to get ingame? Anyone a clue what might be the problem? Nvidia drivers are up-to-date (V 285.79) and it worked without problems (once in a while it crashed, but nothing severe) before the update frown.gif


I have the exact same problem, so do others, I'm using 6950 with with the latest = 11.11

I have the russian BF3 version, someone said in the offical BF3 thread that its related to that, hopefully by the time I awake next others will know more


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDestroyer*
> 
> its in a bad place, and shaped wrong, another perfect thing from BC2 that they THREW OUT


+1

After the last BFBC2 patch the chatbox was perfect imo, don't like the new one









Oh and after updating I can't seem to change the camera while flying a jet :l Duh, I was in a hardcore server ;x


----------



## AcidGreen

Any Eyefinity/Surround fixes?


----------



## HometownHero

I cant even launch the game now. bf3.exe error comes up every time. A month later, and I still cant play the game on my desktop


----------



## SkillzKillz

Within 10 mins I playing I experienced 2 new errors, WORSE than before the update.

I spawned in without any weapons, running around for a min with crosshairs on my screen and no way to defend myself. Then the game not only froze, but locked up my whole computer forcing a hard restart. Thanks for nothing DICE!


----------



## kiwiasian

EDIT: I can also confirm that Eyefinity bugs are still not fixed


----------



## Geriden

I still freeze to the point the computer needs restarting.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

How big is the update? Its taking forever to download.


----------



## Anthony360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How big is the update? Its taking forever to download.


almost half a gig.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

It would lock up every time I would tell it to auto launch.

So I unchecked Auto launch and told it to join server. It still auto launched, but loaded the level after a couple minutes.

Battlelog still says "Got to game", but the game has actually started. So I am able to play without it locking up.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony360*
> 
> almost half a gig.


No wonder lol. +rep


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How big is the update? Its taking forever to download.


450mb. Took a few minutes to download, but I bet the servers are being hammered.


----------



## Diabolical999

I just played 3 hours and not a single crash or issue. Working just peachy on my end. No more damn black screen loading bugs.


----------



## kornedbeefy

Now they just need to add a much loved feature to make it a true PC game, *LAN play*. Yes, some may say it's not important or needed anymore but I know 20 people personally who disagree with that thought....

make that 365.







What I find odd is why would someone (regular joe) not want any game to support LAN play like the 52 in this poll? How is LAN play feature hurting them.









http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1385585-official-lan-support-bf3-4.html


----------



## axipher

Eyefinity is fixed, this better not be a lie, I will find out tonight


----------



## 66racer

Woohoooo lol


----------



## ilam3d

Still can't bind to mouse wheel. It's hard coded to cycle through weapons. Meh.


----------



## antipesto93

my update was 770mb and now i just get black screen !"$£%^


----------



## Kevlo

wait a tick...thats today WOOT!


----------



## L.Hemsley

DICE never disappoints. They make the scar completely useless which in turn makes the a91 the most op gun the in the class. How can a scar be less powerful the an a91? Not to mention it only has 21 bullets and fires slower. Too many idiots in this world


----------



## Anthony360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L.Hemsley*
> 
> DICE never disappoints. They make the scar completely useless which in turn makes the a91 the most op gun the in the class. How can a scar be less powerful the an a91? Not to mention it only has 21 bullets and fires slower. Too many idiots in this world


^this how does a 223 deal more damage than a 308?
and how does one 223 round do more damage than another?


----------



## Kentan900

I am still having my constant "bf3.exe has stopped working" with no fix for it. I can't play this game more than 5-15 min befor I get the issue. I can't even play the single player nor multiplayer.

I do not mean to be rude in anyway but this is really annoying. Im paying 40 euros for it and I can't even enjoy it.


----------



## Jaggerz

Good to hear. I wonder if the first game that I launch each day after booting up my computer will still crash. Runs perfectly fine the rest of the day after that first crash though, lmao.


----------



## friend'scatdied

PDW-R buff is a surprise. I'm near 5 service stars for that weapon and it's ridiculously effective with the Extended Mag.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> PDW-R buff is a surprise. I'm near 5 service stars for that weapon and it's ridiculously effective with the Extended Mag.


.... They buffed it?


----------



## downlinx

yep they did, i cant believe it, it was ridiculous to begin with


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


> • You should no longer spawn too close to enemies in TDM and SQDM
> • Combat areas on Kharg Rush tweaked in order to disallow defenders to access the carrier ship after 1st base is taken and being able to enter the AA gun


These for the win. I was so sick of seeing people in the turret killing me on the aircraft carrier in that map. You couldn't kill them even when you placed C4 on the AA gun. Good job dice, now get this patch to console so I can play it again!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Black Screen w/ Sound
You are disconnect form EA Online
Black Screen w/ Sound
You are disconnect form EA Online
Black Screen w/ Sound

- Changed Server

Same Problem

- Restarted PC

Stuck at Logging in, BF3 White Screen
Game Disconnect: no reply from the server
Black Screen w/ Sound

Now i cant play the god dam game. Thanks EA.


----------



## Harrier

Update won't even download for me... Keeps going in an infinite loop from starting download to download paused then starting it again...

Repairing installation did nothing, as did just trying to launch it.

DICE/Origin, I am disappoint.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Good to see some fixes but the gameplay in general has too many problems to be enjoyable. Namely if you ever try to push you get TK'd by your camping team shooting you in the back because as soon as an enemy is in sights they dont stop firing. And Im not talking about running in front of snipers like a dumbass Im talking about people who know you are ahead of them and are pushing... TKs need punishment.

The real hardcore mode should be:

No enemy on radar ever
1-2 M320/203 rounds (I only use these to break cover or on entrenched enemies)
Greatly reduce sniper scope glint/size/angle or just remove it or make it only work from like 80yards away, anything excpet what it is now. Id rather have prone taken away then deal with this ******ation.
No lazer dazzle
No Tactical FL
No IRNV

General fixes:
Mortars cant be used in spawns, a mortar limit, and/or mortars can only see spotted targets.
Mines dont take so long to drop, dropping mines has such insane risk because you have to drop them in the open, and you slow down and cant sprint while dropping em.
USAS might be OP iono.

Overall recon isnt very fun to play and very difficult to get points, even worse than BC2 was. It doesnt feel satisfying and scope glint makes it so you get killed super easy. I often use the 4x scope with a suppressor to snipe just so I can actually snipe undetected. I feel like going for body shots shouldnt be rewarded and headshots should be. That was sniping is challenging and rewarding and skillful rather than 1 body shot from 80m with a m98b (https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Ag42gMGK9WrwdHRfa0JhdW9TR1E0bjBueWVSQjc0V0E&f=true&noheader=false&gid=0) or spamming with the SKS. I just dont like sniping and having to learn each sniper with a suppressor so I dont get mortared by ******* who can click every 5 seconds on an arrow...

WHY would they make sniping suck ass because people get mad they get sniped, then add the mortar? How does that make sense? At least sniping takes skill. Ugh...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harrier*
> 
> Update won't even download for me... Keeps going in an infinite loop from starting download to download paused then starting it again...
> Repairing installation did nothing, as did just trying to launch it.
> DICE/Origin, I am disappoint.


When i did repair game it downloaded the update also.


----------



## ramkatral

SCAR-H is 7.62. It should be devastating.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *L.Hemsley*
> 
> DICE never disappoints. They make the scar completely useless which in turn makes the a91 the most op gun the in the class. How can a scar be less powerful the an a91? Not to mention it only has 21 bullets and fires slower. Too many idiots in this world
> 
> 
> 
> ^this how does a 223 deal more damage than a 308?
> and how does one 223 round do more damage than another?
Click to expand...

While the velocity the round is fired at would also make a difference, i agree completely. In all honesty, the SAW and it's variants should be doing the most damage with the M98B .50 caliber rifle at the absolute top.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DisappointMe*
> 
> Why the hell did they add controller vibration but no option to turn it off? Now I have to leave my controller on my lap or else it rumbles away on my table.


Yeh thats why I do it too. Damn dirty Dice. Im gonna give them a spanking.


----------



## VettePilot

I like many others cant even run the game now, and I have a server that I cant even get into and their is no answer from the server host about how to fix it or from EA. Many others in my friends list are having the same issue. I canceled my server already, and may can the game until they get their heads out of their rear ends. This combined with the needless nerfing of the Scar, and leaving mortars unlimited is just plain crap. Also as a server owner I could no longer adjust player round count to less than 4 people to start the match. My friends and I loved doing 1v1 and also practing flying. they should of just disabled scoring until 4 people come in. There is no benefit to having a server now so I dumped it, and I know serval others that are dumping theirs because of this. If anything having the server and being able to get in a run the round with one person hurt my stats since I was going in and out of it so much changing things and seeing if they worked, also trying different graphics settings and eyefinity settings to try to get that to work properly. My quit % suffered massively. DIce is fast becoming IW, and those idiots will never get my money again for a COD game or anything else they produce.


----------



## WORLDs

Update installed and flew a jet for like 2 minutes with very high fps for my evga gtx 570 HD (lowest was 52fps, highest around 79fps in game) but then the game froze and crashed with a bf3.exe has stopped working error.


----------



## Hotcarl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Good to see some fixes but the gameplay in general has too many problems to be enjoyable. Namely if you ever try to push you get TK'd by your camping team shooting you in the back because as soon as an enemy is in sights they dont stop firing. And Im not talking about running in front of snipers like a dumbass Im talking about people who know you are ahead of them and are pushing... TKs need punishment.
> The real hardcore mode should be:
> No enemy on radar ever
> 1-2 M320/203 rounds (I only use these to break cover or on entrenched enemies)
> Greatly reduce sniper scope glint/size/angle or just remove it or make it only work from like 80yards away, anything excpet what it is now. Id rather have prone taken away then deal with this ******ation.
> No lazer dazzle
> No Tactical FL
> No IRNV
> General fixes:
> Mortars cant be used in spawns, a mortar limit, and/or mortars can only see spotted targets.
> Mines dont take so long to drop, dropping mines has such insane risk because you have to drop them in the open, and you slow down and cant sprint while dropping em.
> USAS might be OP iono.
> Overall *recon isnt very fun to play and very difficult to get points*, even worse than BC2 was. It doesnt feel satisfying and scope glint makes it so you get killed super easy. I often use the 4x scope with a suppressor to snipe just so I can actually snipe undetected. I feel like going for body shots shouldnt be rewarded and headshots should be. That was sniping is challenging and rewarding and skillful rather than 1 body shot from 80m with a m98b (https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Ag42gMGK9WrwdHRfa0JhdW9TR1E0bjBueWVSQjc0V0E&f=true&noheader=false&gid=0) or spamming with the SKS. I just dont like sniping and having to learn each sniper with a suppressor so I dont get mortared by ******* who can click every 5 seconds on an arrow...
> WHY would they make sniping suck ass because people get mad they get sniped, then add the mortar? How does that make sense? At least sniping takes skill. Ugh...


YES, GOD YES
we really need to make this a bigger issue so they deal with it.


----------



## Oupavoc

just finished mine will see if this fixes stuff


----------



## FissioN2222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> 1-2 M320/203 rounds (I only use these to break cover or on entrenched enemies)
> Greatly reduce sniper scope glint/size/angle or just remove it or make it only work from like 80yards away, anything excpet what it is now. Id rather have prone taken away then deal with this ******ation.
> Overall recon isnt very fun to play and very difficult to get points, even worse than BC2 was. It doesnt feel satisfying and scope glint makes it so you get killed super easy. I often use the 4x scope with a suppressor to snipe just so I can actually snipe undetected. I feel like going for body shots shouldnt be rewarded and headshots should be. That was sniping is challenging and rewarding and skillful rather than 1 body shot from 80m with a m98b (https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Ag42gMGK9WrwdHRfa0JhdW9TR1E0bjBueWVSQjc0V0E&f=true&noheader=false&gid=0) or spamming with the SKS. I just dont like sniping and having to learn each sniper with a suppressor so I dont get mortared by ******* who can click every 5 seconds on an arrow...
> WHY would they make sniping suck ass because people get mad they get sniped, then add the mortar? How does that make sense? At least sniping takes skill. Ugh...


Ah no. First of all people only see your glint from the scope if you're aiming almost right at them. Depending on the map I play with a m39 EMR with a bipod/ballistc scope or if a small map I'll roll with the acog/foregrip/silencer. Either way I have zero problems getting kills and not getting killed. Usually if you get detected it's your own fault for missing some one you're shooting at until they find your glint. If this is the case and you know you've been spotted know what you should do? Relocate!! If the enemy is so close to you that you can't relocate after being seen than you're just playing the class wrong. If you're getting mortared just find a roof somewhere and you'll be fine. Honestly just because you personally don't like the class because you're not the best at it doesn't mean DICE should change EVERYTHING to make you happy. If you don't like it that much there's 3 other classes for you to play. There's plenty of recon players out there who know how to play and have zero of the issues you've described.


----------



## kingpin4329

VOIP!!!
Not enough games impliment this... That is the only thing i prefer on the consoles...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Awesome, lots of good fixes listed there.


----------



## SectorNine50

Yesssss...

The helicopter and bullet physics updates I appreciate greatly. I cannot count the number of times a jet has come up behind me when I'm on a strafing run, shot my tail and forced the helicopter to point straight at the ground... So frustrating.

Pleased with the increased damage against infantry as well. Always thought it was funny how much damage they could take. Seemed like almost the same amount as Jeeps could soak up from a helicopter.

Overall I can't wait to get home to try this out. It's a bummer to hear people are having issues though.


----------



## KraziKarl

"• Increased the damage and range of the 40mm BUCK rounds."

..................................................................................................

good otherwise


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


> Reduced the damage from FIM-92 and SA-18 IGLA missiles against aircraft.


Not cool...


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FissioN2222*
> 
> Ah no. First of all people only see your glint from the scope if you're aiming almost right at them. Depending on the map I play with a m39 EMR with a bipod/ballistc scope or if a small map I'll roll with the acog/foregrip/silencer. Either way I have zero problems getting kills and not getting killed. Usually if you get detected it's your own fault for missing some one you're shooting at until they find your glint. If this is the case and you know you've been spotted know what you should do? Relocate!! If the enemy is so close to you that you can't relocate after being seen than you're just playing the class wrong. If you're getting mortared just find a roof somewhere and you'll be fine. Honestly just because you personally don't like the class because you're not the best at it doesn't mean DICE should change EVERYTHING to make you happy. If you don't like it that much there's 3 other classes for you to play. There's plenty of recon players out there who know how to play and have zero of the issues you've described.


I see sniper glints all the time and since u get directional feedback and some hardcore servers still have killcam so sniping is stupid. There are only so many places a sniper can snipe from and once people learn the maps in a general degree the spots are obvious esp combined with directional feedback from shots. Id like to know the angle of the glint because I seem to spot snipers constantly.

I know how to avoid mortars. Your idea of hiding under a roof is stupid since with a suppressor you don't show up on the minimap, and its better to always have the suppressor for consistency in learning and there is no real disadvantage to it, except maybe mid range sniping with a tact.

I know how and when to relocate, thats basics. Did you know you have less scope sway if your crouch?

I play all the classes/roles and Assualt/M203, Medic Assualt, Eng, and even support are much easier to play with much more points and fun and ease of play. I always play sniper in every single game and have probably spent 1000+hrs sniping in different games. BF3 sniping feels ****ty. The class gadgets aside from squad spawn are pretty lame as well. Recon just isnt as fun or good as the other classes and a lot of people feel this way.

BC2 with C4 and mortars and motion sensor balls was awesome. The GOL and SVU were sick. The VSS you could assault with a sniper. Recon just doesnt have anything fun left and sniping is horribly gimped.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> Yesssss...
> The helicopter and bullet physics updates I appreciate greatly. I cannot count the number of times a jet has come up behind me when I'm on a strafing run, shot my tail and forced the helicopter to point straight at the ground... So frustrating.


Hate to break it to you but the choppers haven't been fixed one bit. They seem to flip upside from a couple bullets even easier now. It's also way too easy to shoot a pilot out of a chopper with the AA dmg bonus against infantry...


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Hate to break it to you but the choppers haven't been fixed one bit. They seem to flip upside from a couple bullets even easier now. It's also way too easy to shoot a pilot out of a chopper with the AA dmg bonus against infantry...


Ah crap. That's really disappointing to hear. It was already too easy to shoot the pilot out of the helo...


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Overall recon isnt very fun to play and very difficult to get points


Join a 64 player conquest metro and use a pdw + grenades + flak. You'll get at least 3-4kpts / round even if you suck, and if not upwards of 6-10k. Hell, I got 4k using a m98b with a reflex + quickpull,

I'm only rank 17 but I have every recon weapon except the reverse faction ones (mk11 for ru & svd for us).

The worst part about recon is I feel that even at long distance it's way too easy to get killed by the other classes, and at close range + against tanks, you're worthless. BC2 was much more balanced in this aspect with C4 in the recon tree.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> I play all the classes/roles and Assualt/M203, Medic Assualt, Eng, and even support are much easier to play with much more points and fun and ease of play. I always play sniper in every single game and have probably spent 1000+hrs sniping in different games. BF3 sniping feels ****ty. The class gadgets aside from squad spawn are pretty lame as well. Recon just isnt as fun or good as the other classes and a lot of people feel this way.
> BC2 with C4 and mortars and motion sensor balls was awesome. The GOL and SVU were sick. The VSS you could assault with a sniper. Recon just doesnt have anything fun left and sniping is horribly gimped.


This. Plus in BC2 Recon actually had a natural camouflage element. The wookie skin was clearly superior for scouting and stealth tactics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Join a 64 player conquest metro and use a pdw + grenades + flak. You'll get at least 3-4kpts / round even if you suck, and if not upwards of 6-10k. Hell, I got 4k using a m98b with a reflex + quickpull,
> I'm only rank 17 but I have every recon weapon except the reverse faction ones (mk11 for ru & svd for us).
> The worst part about recon is I feel that even at long distance it's way too easy to get killed by the other classes, and at close range + against tanks, you're worthless. BC2 was much more balanced in this aspect with C4 in the recon tree.


PDWs defeats the purpose though. I've frequently deferred to it for a much easier time in maps like Grand Bazaar. I always do better with Engineer/Assault/Support with a PDW than with Recon. Recon just sucks and isn't fun to play IMO.


----------



## SectorNine50

I was having a lot of fun with recon last night...

...But I'm sure my play style is different than most. I usually try to play more of the assault sniper role. If I'm not taking a flag, I'm covering the people who are. That kind of stuff.

Play it like it is, not like what you think it should be, and you'll have way more fun!


----------



## Lord Venom

For those having issues with their Russian Battlefield 3 copies after updating, there's some extra needed patch files for the game to work correctly with today's patch.

http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/battlefield-3-origin/bf3lang.html


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Wheres the end of round chat? I really want that and able to adjust loadouts inbetween rounds.


Gotta admit, I really miss BC2's end-of-round trash talk.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

So.. how is this patch. Are people still having crashing issues? I'm doing a complete reinstall & hopefully everything will be ok. Looking forward to playing a game I baught last month.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> So.. how is this patch. Are people still having crashing issues? I'm doing a complete reinstall & hopefully everything will be ok. Looking forward to playing a game I baught last month.


I'm not really sure what to think of it yet. game crashed the first time i launched it after the update lol.
Helicopter seemed easier to fly though


----------



## ForumViewer

Origin updated it fine for me.


----------



## Faint1001

Would the performance on gt540m increase with the latest driver and bf3 patch ? i know this game can be run on high settings even some ultra with it.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> I'm not really sure what to think of it yet. game crashed the first time i launched it after the update lol.
> Helicopter seemed easier to fly though


Think maybe I should install the new CAP too??


----------



## reflex99

epic patch for me

eyefinity works wonderfully now

now i just need a better gpu

low settings are kinda lame


----------



## jellis142

After the update, PunkBuster is kicking me instantly


----------



## Munkypoo7

Zero issues post update.

No black screens or BF3 killing itself after I join, plus they killed a couple of things I wanted killed. Awesome patch


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> After the update, PunkBuster is kicking me instantly


u have to update punkbuster

http://www.overclock.net/t/100931/punkbuster-update/0_20#post_1049006


----------



## neonlazer

Well it is definitely crashing more, disconnect from EA online and such...seems like third times a charm both games.


----------



## JonnyFenix

No issues to report on mine. Sig rig is running strong on 11.9 drivers. May update to 11.11 but not sure if I want to. Can anybody chime in on how it's working on 11.11?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I can confirm that the teammate/enemy markers are finally working in Surround. My k/d just improved, not a single tk!!! That was my only issue in-game.

If anyone receives a DirectX Hardware Removed / Make sure your card has 512MB+ errors and you are using Xfire (not AMD Crossfire) just disable it and the DX errors go away.


----------



## Sonics

I just finished downloading the 11GB update at 700 kbps -_- and its saying i still need to update the game still on battlelog? Someone help please









Edit: Just clicked repair files and it downloaded about 500mb worth of stuff so im guessing it re-downloaded the game before and not the update? lol oh well it works now


----------



## Brulf

11 gig update ***... mine was only 480 mb


----------



## bucdan

Less damage from .50 BMG and AA Missiles from IGLA and Stinger to aircraft?!?! What?!

But hey, it's progress... the wrong way!


----------



## Jorgen87

After the patch i got the problems of being ingame few min than the game freez/crashes too windows.

Ive tried to: update videocard, and with a older driver (beta) + fullversion, reinstalling both Bf3 and Origin, checked for updates on motherboard nothing there and even checked with the soundcard... so now im little stuck.. how can i play it again?

I did play it yesterday and than it was a dream to play on, than today after the patch.. talking about the devil sent the patch..


----------



## slytown

This looks so good. Can't wait. Maybe I won't crash now.


----------



## squad

Downlaoding as we speak.


----------



## darksandz93

Ever since the update when i launch multiplayer all i get is a black screen and when i launch campaign all i get is the glowing tank image thingy.....***!!! After a stressful day of classes I look forward to coming home and get my BF3 on and I get this crap!


----------



## Sodalink

• "Black Screen" fix for an issue occurring on some PC Configurations"

I used to get that once in a while. Now I get it all the time and haven't been able to play. Will see if it works after I get home from work.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I have the black screen problem, but only when I had it set to "Auto Launch when ready". I unchecked that, but it still auto launched. I let it sit for a minute until it said "Go To Game". Then I maximized the screen and it worked fine.

Never had the problem before the update, so it actually broke things for me.

Let me know if it helps anyone else.


----------



## pengs

Been working well for me. Did get a 'BF3.exe has stopped working' directly after the patch but I've played about 3 or 4 hours with multiple map changes without a crash.


----------



## darksandz93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*
> 
> I have the black screen problem, but only when I had it set to "Auto Launch when ready". I unchecked that, but it still auto launched. I let it sit for a minute until it said "Go To Game". Then I maximized the screen and it worked fine.
> Never had the problem before the update, so it actually broke things for me.
> Let me know if it helps anyone else.


Not working for me =/


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksandz93*
> 
> Not working for me =/


Hmm, well it's still working for me.

Every machine is different though.


----------



## jkontra13

Is anybody else noticing a huge FPS drop after this patch? Running this game on Ultra before the patch I would see a solid 60-80 fps, now I'm lucky to see anything over 45-50, but I can stably overclock my GPU to counteract some of it, but not all.


----------



## Breezy

All I wanted was a horn for me Jeep but nooooooo.


----------



## Spartan805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> Been working well for me. Did get a 'BF3.exe has stopped working' directly after the patch but I've played about 3 or 4 hours with multiple map changes without a crash.


GAWD, take a break man!

LoL No horn on the jeep!!


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkontra13*
> 
> Is anybody else noticing a huge FPS drop after this patch? Running this game on Ultra before the patch I would see a solid 60-80 fps, now I'm lucky to see anything over 45-50, but I can stably overclock my GPU to counteract some of it, but not all.


No, I would say it is better with Ultra. Ultra with 2xMSAA I sit around 50-60FPS. Drop to the high 40's when everyone decides it's time to shoot a million rockets.

This is only at 1920x1200 though.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Woot. Will be playing like mad when this comes out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish they had buffed the Stinger and IGLA. You are lucky to ever get a hit with one now they will be really pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> I was so happy to get the Stinger and find it absolutely useless..
Click to expand...

I've gotten four helicopter kills and two jet kills with the stingers out of five attempts on a helo and three on a jet. The ones that weren't kills were all vehicle disables and the pilot was able to bail out.

Of course when I fail and don't wait for them to pop flares, the missiles are lost on flares, but that's not the stinger's fault, that's my fault.

I don't have any problem with anti-air stingers at all, but maybe that's because I'm on hardcore maps?


----------



## ez12a

crashed for my friend.

noticed some lag during heavy firefights..


----------



## jellis142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> u have to update punkbuster
> http://www.overclock.net/t/100931/punkbuster-update/0_20#post_1049006


Already did. Still getting kicked instantly


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> Already did. Still getting kicked instantly


I had to do a dang reinstall to fix that issue. Got that problem right before the update.

And I mean reinstall the game, not PB.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Nuking 50s against air = *bull*
Nuking range for low level weapons = *bull*
Expanding range for guns (like the PDW-R) that are already INSANELY overpowered = *bigger bull*
Increasing air cartridge guns (cannons and minis) damage against Inf = *biggest bull evaaaarrrrr....*

Srsly?
How one-sided do some of the fights need to be?









-T


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *L.Hemsley*
> 
> DICE never disappoints. They make the scar completely useless which in turn makes the a91 the most op gun the in the class. How can a scar be less powerful the an a91? Not to mention it only has 21 bullets and fires slower. Too many idiots in this world
> 
> 
> 
> ^this how does a 223 deal more damage than a 308?
> and how does one 223 round do more damage than another?
Click to expand...

Answer:

This is what happens when you let video game designers balance weapons; they're clueless.

They may have hired "Andy McNab" as a consultant, but they clearly didn't bother to ask anyone to explain exterior ballistics, terminal ballistics, or the effects of suppressors on firearms. (They also have no clue when it comes to laser sights.)


Spoiler: More details about firearms and why game designers suck!



Game designers are ignorant regarding terminal and exterior ballistics:

Game designers have no clue about the terminal ballistics of 7.62x51 M80 vs 5.56x45 M855, nor do they understand the exterior ballistics of the M80 ball ammo and the M118LR. Although both M80 and M118LR are 7.62x51 rounds, have very different exterior ballistics past 600 meters. (And anyone deploying with a "recon" rifle as an American in BF3 would be kitted out with the M118LR load, 175 grain HPBT (J4 jacket) rather than the M80, 147 grain FMJBT with a bi-metal jacket (mild steel with gilding metal over it). The poor Russian forces are stuck with 7.62x54R setups which are not very good at all. There are some accurate bolt actions for the cartridge, which is an efficient cartridge, but the semi-automatic 7.62x54R rifles have terrible accuracy compared to US equivalents like the M14 EBR, the M21, and M19 EMR, which are all very similar. Basically, the 7.62x51 and 7.62x54R rounds themselves are ballistically (externally and terminally) very similar and both are accurate and efficient cartridges, but the actual firearms used to deliver them on target are miles apart. Russian firearms are typically very reliable, very tolerant of dirt and abuse and not at all accurate. The AKs were designed to be fabricated by peasants and used by peasants; there's a reason the Afghanis and Iraqis typically clean their bores with a knotted shoelace dipped in used motor oil. (No joke.) The M14, the M21, the EBR/EMR, and the SCAR-H, on the other hand, were designed with much higher tolerances and use many forged parts, rather than stamped steel, and thus need a more sophisticated factory to produce them when compared to the stamped steel used in the AK and SVD rifles. (Oddly enough, the Moisin Nagant bolt actions are superior to the SVD in terms of accuracy and a trained operator can have similar rates of fire.)

Game designers are ignorant regarding shotguns:

It makes me laugh that BF3 has "Buckshot" as an upgrade to shotguns. Guess what, all military 12 ga rounds use either 00 Buck or they use sintered metal for breaching rounds. That's it. Those are your two choices for military shotgun ammunition. The Special Forces guys get to play with slugs though. (Slugs would be the appropriate "upgrade" for any shotgun, as a slug is vastly more dangerous to a human being than buckshot. Slugs will punch through auto glass, car doors and body armor with ease. Slugs will rip apart rifle plates too, although they're not so good at getting through light armored vehicle skin as an AP round would be. The common misunderstanding with shotguns is that they have a huge spread and are "point and shoot" devices that will open up and scatter the ammunition to fill a hallway. This is false. You have to aim a shotgun just like you have to aim a rifle or pistol. Inside of 30 meters, 00 buckshot is going to "pattern" quite closely within a 4 or 5" circle even when fired from a typical short-barrel military shotgun. If you can hit it with a 00 buck load, you can make the same shot with a slug load, and the slug is going to be far more devastating in most cases. If the BF3 "upgrade" to shotguns is buck shot, then what the hell were they using before, No 12 bird shot?

Game designers are ignorant regarding suppressors:

Game designers also don't understand suppressors. (Some of them think that you can suppress a shotgun shooting buckshot, which doesn't work. You can, however, suppress one shooting slugs.) Equipping a suppressor does _not decrease accuracy or range_ in the real world. Attaching a suppressor _does_ change the _point of impact_ but it is in a very _consistent_ manner. Thus, you simply write down your "dope" and adjust your sights and/or optics accordingly. The fact is that game designers have no way to "balance" suppressed vs non-suppressed because, in the real world, suppressors offer just about every advantage, including combat communication, with almost no disadvantage. Attaching a suppressor to a rifle does make it more fore-heavy, does make it a little slower to bring up onto target in a reflexive fire situation, but since so many designs incorporate titanium and aluminum where possible and only use steel in critical baffle internals, they're not as heavy as one might think. (Suppressors for a 50 BMG are still ridiculously heavy.) Attaching a suppressor _does change the cycle rate_ of semi-autos. In a gas-piston gun, like the SCAR-L or SCAR-H, it would artificially increase the cycle time in an unreliable manner, so there is a port you adjust to slow down the cycle time slightly in suppressed mode. (600 rounds/min rather than 650 unsuppressed). In an M4, which is a gas impingement system, rather than a short stroke piston, the cycle rate is increased with a suppressor, but it's still reliable.

Now in the case of the 5.56x45 M193 ball (standard 55 grain FMJBT vs M855 ball (62 grain FMJBT green tip SS109 with steel "penetrator" round designed by FN) vs M855 "lead free" (62 grain FMJBT with Tungsten penetrator) vs M855A1 (Similar to SS109 but is a 62 grain overall with a 19 grain "soft" steel penetrator and a black tip) vs M995 (52 grain armor piercing, black tip, uses a tungsten core) vs Mk 262 Mod0/1 (77 grain Open-Tip-Match OTM/HPBT) vs Mk318 Mod 0 (62 grain OTMBT) there are many differences in the exterior ballistics and the terminal ballistics. The SS109 green tips tend to have jacket/core separation issues and the steel penetrator often separates from the rest of the lead core, causing two distinct wound channels. When the 5.56 rounds impact, many of them have random "upset" patterns and will yaw and even reverse direction in the human body and this can cause increased lethality but it's _random_. The heavier grain weights of the enhanced loads, like the 77 grain offerings are made primarily for SDMs (Squad Designated Marksmen) and they offer increased effective range over other 5.56 loads. They also tend to have more consistent wound ballistics and don't rely quite so much on random events. The actual armor-piercing stuff is _less_ effective on human flesh, due to the fact that it tends to not upset and punch clean holes right through, rather than fragmenting or yawing in the body. However, the M995 stuff does wonderfully well at punching through light armor and thus is a very effective round for punching through auto glass, lightly armored vehicle skin, and of course ballistic rifle plate armor. However, you normally only see this stuff in the SAW for the 5.56x45 chamberings and its equivalent in the M240B/G in the 7.62x51 chamberings. You don't normally see true AP ammo being used in the standard rifles; it's a belt-fed thing usually. (That doesn't mean that soldiers won't de-link them and use them when they can find them.)

So, to be "true to reality" the M249 SAW should have enhanced barrier penetration, as it fires 4 M995 AP rounds, followed by 1 tracer, and should be better at zipping through body armor, but should be slightly less lethal. Ranges are comparable if not better, as the sectional density of a tungsten round is superior to that of a lead round.

The SF guys, which don't really have an equivalent in BF3, but would be more like recon units, would probably have the long-range Open-Tip_Match stuff and would have superior accuracy and terminal ballistics at long range.

The SCAR-H is not really an "engineer's" rifle at all. Engineers in the real world use PDWs or M4s. The SCAR-H is really a SF or SDM weapon and in both cases they'll always have the best ammunition for the job available to them. Since the rate of twist is high in the SCAR-L (which isn't in BF3), most units deploying the SCAR-L take advantage of the specialty 5.56x45 ammo like the Mk262 Mod0/1 or the Mk318 Mod0.

Now all of the aforementioned things I can forgive them for. _Most people_ are ignorant about exterior and terminal ballistics.

Game designers are ignorant regarding lasers and flashlights: *This is unforgivable, because I know that most game designers went to college and got degrees that had college level physics as a prerequisite! They should know better. Shame on them!*

If I aim a standard laser sight at the center of mass of your body, you're not going to see anything other than a faint red glow at the diode on the laser sight itself. The only time you're going to see a blinding red glow of a laser sight is if I'm sighting in on your eyeball. BF3 gets this completely wrong. If your point of aim (laser dot) is equal to your point of impact and if you fire _any firearm, even a 22 LR rimfire_ at me when your laser is blinding me, I'm going to be _instantly dead in one shot._ Game over. In BF3, the lasers blind you even if they're aiming from 3 meters away at the center mass of your body. This is flat-out ******ed. Tactical lights, on the other hand I'll buy. Even in the daylight, those suckers are blinding at close range. (Past 30 meters or so, there's so much dispersion that they are simply a sign saying, "Shoot at me, I'm over here." In BF3, if you just remember to "Shoot at scope glint, aim at red or white lights that blind you, and pull the trigger (or run them over in your vehicle) you're going to do well. I laugh at anyone using laser sights, tactical lights or scoped weapons (that generate glint), because, just like in the real world, all of them are painting bullseyes on themselves inviting me to shoot them. I also laugh at the idea that the entire beam of the laser is visible. This is only true in a smoke-filled or dust-filled room where the laser is illuminating particles in the air. On a normal day or night, you cannot see the beam of the laser, you can only see the dot that it makes and the glow at its point of origin. Tactical lights have one purpose, and one purpose only: to _briefly_ illuminate your target so that you can identify it as a threat or not. From there, you simply shoot if it's a threat or don't shoot if it's not. You do not leave them switched on constantly and wander around at night. (This gets you killed quickly.) Laser sights do have a purpose, but most of the military is using IR lasers which are invisible to the human eye but do glow bright green in night vision. These are great, because you can call in air strikes with them "rope in" aircraft on your position, designate targets by "painting" with the laser, and draw in fire on enemy positions and the enemy has no idea that you're even there, let alone painting him with a laser beam that's about to be followed by bombs or bullets eliminating him as a threat to you. IR lasers, just like any laser _will_ blind you if you look at them and in the case of IR lasers, since they're invisible, this poses a significant health risk. "Dumb" soldiers will turn them on, then look down at them, shining them directly into their own eyes, wondering if they've got dead batteries or if the "darned thing's busted." Smart soldiers know to check them using NVGs and not to look at them directly.


----------



## jellis142

Re-install? Dang... guess I'll be waiting a few days to play again







Thanks for trying peeps.

I'm really excited for this game, it just needs a few more bugs and annoyances picked out.


----------



## Shaded War

I cant even play anymore after this update.


----------



## xfachx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksandz93*
> 
> Ever since the update when i launch multiplayer all i get is a black screen and when i launch campaign all i get is the glowing tank image thingy.....***!!! After a stressful day of classes I look forward to coming home and get my BF3 on and I get this crap!


I was having this issue as well. What I needed to do was change my language files to a working one again since I bought it at a CD Key site. Do'h!


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Increasing air cartridge guns (cannons and minis) damage against Inf = *biggest bull evaaaarrrrr....*
> 
> Srsly?
> How one-sided do some of the fights need to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -T


I hate to break it to you, but AA guns are _extremely_ effective against infantry and have been deliberately employed for that purpose on a number of occasions in U.S. military history. Late in WWII, in the Korean conflict, and especially in the Vietnam Police Action, the U.S. used AA guns vs. infantry units with devastating effect.

This is a 40mm Bofors round, and this is what the NATO allies used in AA guns in 1952 and the round is still in use in other anti-personnel/anti-LAV roles today.

Just to put it in perspective, the silver, black, red, and yellow striped thing is what's hitting you and it's moving faster than most rifle projectiles travel...

*...and they're high-explosives too!*



_This is USMC Gunnery Sgt. (retired) R. Lee Ermey, from the movie Full Metal Jacket, loading a 40mm BOFORS with Air Force Master Sgt. Randy Scanian, 16th Special Operations Squadron, on-board an AC-130H. 12/17/2008. Photograph taken by USN PO2 (probably a JO2) Greg Mitchell. This photo is in the public domain and can be used without copyright troubles, as Mitchell took it during his official duties as a US DoD employee._

The long and short of it is that if you get hit with it, you're dead. If it hits the ground near you, you're still probably dead. If it hits the vehicle you're inside of, you're still probably dead.

So my guess is that in BF3, the game designers probably toned it down compared to reality.

Although the US DoD does not use mobile AA guns anymore, they _do use the 40mm Bofors_ in anti-personnel roles. The fact-sheet from the USAF page, http://www.af.mil/information/factsheets/factsheet.asp?id=71 , specifically states that the role of the AC-130H and AC-130U to be for close air support, air interdiction and force protection. On the AC-130H the 40mm is the smallest gun. On the AC-130U there is a 25mm option. Both also have a 105mm cannon. The CoD4 mission where you get to be a gunner in an AC-130U is pretty darned accurate to reality.

The M42 "Duster" was designed in 1952 and is a 40mm Self-Propelled Anti-Aircraft Gun using twin M2A1 40mm BOFORS autocannons. It's a friggin 40mm gun! It puts a hole 1.57 inches in your body with an AP round and if it hits you with an HE round, the round _explodes_. The projectile is a 900gram (almost 2 pound) *explosive* shell. It's not even a bullet, it's an anti-aircraft shell with a muzzle velocity equivalent to or exceeding most standard rifles. (in the 2850 to 3300 ft/sec. range). The amount of energy that it delivers is 338,500+ ft-lb which is _thirty times_ that of the 50 BMG and 255 times that of the standard 5.56x45 NATO round (which is what the M249 SAW, M4 carbine, and M16 rifle all use.)


----------



## SkillzKillz

The worst point to that patch is the update to squad management. *The've completely ruined functionality of a squad, as no one cares to join a squad on their own. Half of a team plays as a lone wolf and all those squad perks go to waste.* Not to mention the few squads that ARE made, are either private or full.

Basically I can no longer spawn directly into battle, or directly in a flank, as I'm never in a squad. On top of that, even though I'm level 48 I feel like I'm level 10 because I don't have perks anymore.

Not only does the new system suck, it's broken. Where's the function for the squad leader to invite people to join the squad?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraziKarl*
> 
> "• Increased the damage and range of the 40mm BUCK rounds."
> ..................................................................................................
> good otherwise


I just saw this now, are you freakin kidding me?

Guess I'm using one weapon and one weapon only from now on. As if they weren't overpowered enough already.


----------



## IronWill1991

I know right. People just don't join squads or forget to do so. I just got squad explosion perk and I can't wait to use it to help my squad. I know it increases RPG and mines ammunition. But what else the perk affects?


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I hate to break it to you, but AA guns are _extremely_ effective against infantry and have been deliberately employed for that purpose on a number of occasions in U.S. military history. Late in WWII, in the Korean conflict, and especially in the Vietnam Police Action, the U.S. used AA guns vs. infantry units with devastating effect.
> This is a 40mm Bofors round, and this is what the NATO allies used in AA guns in 1952 and the round is still in use in other anti-personnel/anti-LAV roles today.
> Just to put it in perspective, the silver, black, red, and yellow striped thing is what's hitting you and it's moving faster than most rifle projectiles travel...
> *...and they're high-explosives too!*
> 
> _This is USMC Gunnery Sgt. (retired) R. Lee Ermey, from the movie Full Metal Jacket, loading a 40mm BOFORS with Air Force Master Sgt. Randy Scanian, 16th Special Operations Squadron, on-board an AC-130H. 12/17/2008. Photograph taken by USN PO2 (probably a JO2) Greg Mitchell. This photo is in the public domain and can be used without copyright troubles, as Mitchell took it during his official duties as a US DoD employee._
> The long and short of it is that if you get hit with it, you're dead. If it hits the ground near you, you're still probably dead. If it hits the vehicle you're inside of, you're still probably dead.
> So my guess is that in BF3, the game designers probably toned it down compared to reality.
> Although the US DoD does not use mobile AA guns anymore, they _do use the 40mm Bofors_ in anti-personnel roles. The fact-sheet from the USAF page, http://www.af.mil/information/factsheets/factsheet.asp?id=71 , specifically states that the role of the AC-130H and AC-130U to be for close air support, air interdiction and force protection. On the AC-130H the 40mm is the smallest gun. On the AC-130U there is a 25mm option. Both also have a 105mm cannon. The CoD4 mission where you get to be a gunner in an AC-130U is pretty darned accurate to reality.
> The M42 "Duster" was designed in 1952 and is a 40mm Self-Propelled Anti-Aircraft Gun using twin M2A1 40mm BOFORS autocannons. It's a friggin 40mm gun! It puts a hole 1.57 inches in your body with an AP round and if it hits you with an HE round, the round _explodes_. The projectile is a 900gram (almost 2 pound) *explosive* shell. It's not even a bullet, it's an anti-aircraft shell with a muzzle velocity equivalent to or exceeding most standard rifles. (in the 2850 to 3300 ft/sec. range). The amount of energy that it delivers is 338,500+ ft-lb which is _thirty times_ that of the 50 BMG and 255 times that of the standard 5.56x45 NATO round (which is what the M249 SAW, M4 carbine, and M16 rifle all use.)


I SAID AIR ROUNDS, NOT ANTI AIR ROUNDS. THE MINIGUNS *IN* THE AIR VEHICLES AND THE CANNON *IN* THE JETS.
Dude.
That's what they beefed up.

And I don't need a lesson on the Air Force's weapons.
I was AFSOC and I spent YEARS across the runway from the Black Knights and the rest of the AC-130 squadrons, and that's not even what my comment was referring to.
Really.









-T


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> I SAID AIR ROUNDS, NOT ANTI AIR ROUNDS. THE MINIGUNS *IN* THE AIR VEHICLES AND THE CANNON *IN* THE JETS.
> Dude.
> That's what they beefed up.
> 
> And I don't need a lesson on the Air Force's weapons.
> I was AFSOC and I spent YEARS across the runway from the Black Knights and the rest of the AC-130 squadrons, and that's not even what my comment was referring to.
> Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -T


Same...
exact...
stuff...

It's nasty stuff man. If you spent years across the runway from it in AFSOC, then you know darned-well how absolutely lethal 20mm and up rounds are.... Seriously, BF3 is probably under-coding how powerful the stuff is.

They're all using 20mm, 30mm, or 40mm autocannons (like gatling guns) that throw down High Explosive (HE) rounds and Armor Piercing (AP) rounds in alternating sequences.

M230 Chaingun is what's on the Apache and it fires M789 High Explosive Dual Purpose (HEDP) and M799 High Explosive Incendiary (HEI) rounds.



M61 20mm "vulcan" autocannon is what's in F18's and it's using M53 API, M56A3/A4 HEI (Fragmentation hazard out to 20 m) and PGU-28A/B SAPHEI.



Even the 20mm stuff has a fragmentation hazard out to 20 meters. They can miss you by 20 meters and still be potentially lethal and you're complaining that BF3 made them tougher? Sheesh.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Yes. I get that.








And I do understand the physics, but they're specifically beefing the Air vehicles' weapons up, where they aren't upgrading the AA guns at all, and in fact (not that this is the same) the 50 CALs are being nerfed.
We all use COAX and turrets to shoot at air when we can, that's why I say it...









I see air cannon of all types in this game as plenty effective.
Any more "realistic", like you and I understand and have been discussing, and we'd have Full-Birds ranking JUST from jets and choppers every 5 seconds!
NO BUENO.

-T


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Yes. I get that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I do understand the physics, but they're specifically beefing the Air vehicles' weapons up, where they aren't upgrading the AA guns at all, and in fact (not that this is the same) the 50 CALs are being nerfed.
> We all use COAX and turrets to shoot at air when we can, that's why I say it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see air cannon of all types in this game as plenty effective.
> Any more "realistic", like you and I understand and have been discussing, and we'd have Full-Birds ranking JUST from jets and choppers every 5 seconds!
> NO BUENO.
> 
> -T


That's true. I've often contemplated convincing someone to make a truly realistic first person combat simulator (not FPS) and realize every time that I think about it that no one would play it or enjoy it because it would be too lethal. If game designers actually made things correctly, you'd have guys with .338 Lapuas center-punching you at 1,500 yards while wearing a ghillie that only good thermals is going to be able to spot. Suppressors _wouldn't_ reduce lethality, range, or accuracy and a head-shot to the "T" of the nose/eyes with _any_ firearm would be instantly lethal. There wouldn't be any regeneration and a shot up leg would probably result in your death unless you got buddies to help you out. Flying an airplane would take some serious skill and the vast majority of the gamers would crash them before they ever managed to get into the combat zone, let alone engage in a dog-fight. Helicopters would be even more difficult to get right.

There's no money in a game like that. Acne ridden 13 year old nerds everywhere would be in total denial saying, "That's bullcrap, that dude only shot me once with his Beretta M9 and he killed me. That gun's totally weak!" Or they'd be crying saying, "It's not fair, that guy has a $300 HOTAS flight-stick and is owning everyone in that jet and I can't even get mine off of the ground without crashing!"

So yeah, I do understand that absolute reality + FPS = impossible, but BF3 _tried_ to be more realistic than a certain other competitor did... I don't mind the "Air-Guns" being brutally lethal. When I get pissed off at air vehicles, I just go to an infantry only map. Tanks don't piss me off nearly so much.

EDIT: (to fix quote and add PS)

P.S. I started BF3 later than most and I'm far behind in the ranks. I hate how my M16 and M4 are somehow so much less effective at killing people than other 5.56x45 firearms are like the F2000. I think that my statistics page has most of my kills being from Stingers, RPGS, grenades, and _other people's rifles_ that I got through battle-field pick-ups. That annoys me more than anything else. F2000 and M16 fire the same round from the same approximate barrel length. I've personally fired both weapons and honestly, I think the M16 is better. (I hate the trigger on the F2000, because it's a linkage design due to the firearm being a bull-pup; it makes it harder to be accurate, although the ejection system on the F2000 rocks.)

2nd EDIT: to remove excessive asterisks and substitute the real words back in!


----------



## SonDa5

If I can find a good deal on this game over the next few days I'm going to buy it. Hope they keep tweaking it.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> If I can find a good deal on this game over the next few days I'm going to buy it. Hope they keep tweaking it.


You might find one used on eBay or at a game store. Alot of people bought them as Downloadable through Origin and I'm not sure that I'd trust buying one second-hand in that situation.

This guy's a "top-rated seller" and has it new for $41.99

Other listings on eBay.


----------



## 98uk

This patch was goooooooood! Stopped my crashing on startup and now the game runs ultra smooth, no more stuttering. Great success!


----------



## darksandz93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xfachx*
> 
> I was having this issue as well. What I needed to do was change my language files to a working one again since I bought it at a CD Key site. Do'h!


This fixed my problem thanks!!


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> Gotta admit, I really miss BC2's end-of-round trash talk.


Me too


----------



## rdasch3

Surround is still screwed up when not using the highest resolution. Image is shifted to the right using anything lower every time the game is launched. And on top of it, gpu usage is still not figured out, although, that's most likely a driver problem since my CPU is clearly not a bottleneck. Damn game drops usage in huge areas. Fps goes to crap because of it. It's so frustrating especially because it wasn't happening before.


----------



## Novae

Looks like a fairly decent patch.... not sure about the AA thing though


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Overall recon isnt very fun to play and very difficult to get points
> 
> 
> 
> Join a 64 player conquest metro and use a pdw + grenades + flak. You'll get at least 3-4kpts / round even if you suck, and if not upwards of 6-10k. Hell, I got 4k using a m98b with a reflex + quickpull,
> 
> I'm only rank 17 but I have every recon weapon except the reverse faction ones (mk11 for ru & svd for us).
> 
> The worst part about recon is I feel that even at long distance it's way too easy to get killed by the other classes, and at close range + against tanks, you're worthless. BC2 was much more balanced in this aspect with C4 in the recon tree.
Click to expand...

Suggesting to use a not sniper to play recon to solve the problems of recon shows the problem of recon is recon equipment.

Also Operation Metro is ******ed as ****. You want to know what Metro is on conquest?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IFt8BLEXRA0#t=120s


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> P.S. I started BF3 later than most and I'm far behind in the ranks. I hate how my M16 and M4 are somehow so much less effective at killing people than other 5.56x45 firearms are like the F2000. I think that my statistics page has most of my kills being from Stingers, RPGS, grenades, and _other people's rifles_ that I got through battle-field pick-ups. That annoys me more than anything else. F2000 and M16 fire the same round from the same approximate barrel length. I've personally fired both weapons and honestly, I think the M16 is better. (I hate the trigger on the F2000, because it's a linkage design due to the firearm being a bull-pup; it makes it harder to be accurate, although the ejection system on the F2000 rocks.)


M416 is almost top tier of assault rifles in game and as soon as you have heavy barrel, foregrip, and reflex scope you are competitive with the others. Its just F2000 kills quicker in game. I personally use the AN94 and have close to 900kills with it and prefer it for its long range ability while still being good in mid/close. Ive tried most of the guns but avoided F2000 since I just dont like it lol.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Also Operation Metro is ******ed as ****. You want to know what Metro is on conquest?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IFt8BLEXRA0#t=120s


Wow. Gunz Online completely copied their Shower Map from this movie. They're identicle.


----------



## DuckieHo

I now get occasional crashing.

Crashed twice last night and both mid-way into a match.... was killing all with the mobile AAA.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> M416 is almost top tier of assault rifles in game and as soon as you have heavy barrel, foregrip, and reflex scope you are competitive with the others. Its just F2000 kills quicker in game. I personally use the AN94 and have close to 900kills with it and prefer it for its long range ability while still being good in mid/close. Ive tried most of the guns but avoided F2000 since I just dont like it lol.


Yeah, that just cracks me up.

The H&K 416 is a gas-piston modified M4 (which is a gas impingement system) and it fires the same round as the M4.

Putting a heavy barrel on a rifle increases accuracy and reduces barrel heating issues and is primarily used on a long-range rifle; placing a reflex sight and a vertical fore-grip on the rifle defeats the purpose of the heavy barrel.

Vertical fore-grips and reflex sights are great for CQB work as they improve target acquisition speeds and maneuverability of the firearm at the expense of long-range accuracy (reflex sight) and the ability to shoot prone well (fore-grip).

All three modifications together are counter-productive and yet that's what DICE coded as the best combination. This is what makes me laugh about BF3. I'm not poo-pooing your advice; your advice is spot-on. DICE and every other FPS game designer make me laugh.


----------



## faulkton

I've been playing on TV from the couch fine before the patch. After the patch the font size is a lot smaller and i cant read anything.

To top it off my mouse also doesnt even line up with the pointer on the screen.. It makes changing any options almost impossible.

Before the patch when i started a game every once in a while it would start up with small font but i could fix it by alt+tab'ing. This doesnt work after the patch and i am stuck in small text mode unless i play in windowed mode which sucks.

Any idea what i can do to get a font/overlay size i can actually read?!


----------



## Kilkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> ...After the patch the font size is a lot smaller and i cant read anything.
> To top it off my mouse also doesnt even line up with the pointer on the screen.. It makes changing any options almost impossible.
> Before the patch when i started a game every once in a while it would start up with small font but i could fix it by alt+tab'ing. This doesnt work after the patch and i am stuck in small text mode unless i play in windowed mode which sucks.
> Any idea what i can do to get a font/overlay size i can actually read?!


I've had the same issue with both BFBC2 and Battlefield 3 before and after the patch, however alt+tabing somehow helped me increase font size, but I also expect a thorough solution for ii. At first I was unable to minimize my BFBC2 window but I had my friend fix it and I can´t recall what he exactly did to fix this issue. At first, the cursor and menu mismatch was huge (when cursor was in the bottom right, the placed it somewhere in the center of the screen)

I think I need to post this in the official thread. So far I don´t know how to fix it


----------



## shadow19935

What they REALLY need to fix is the fact that you sniper scope still glows inside the tunnel on a map of which name i cannot remmember. Your sniper scope should not glow in a dark tunnel with hardly any light no?


----------



## Thrasher1016

That's just a balancing mechanic.
Dumb and not at all realistic 99% of the time, but still necessary to keep sniper whores from being even BIGGER sniper whores.









-T


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> That's just a balancing mechanic.
> Dumb and not at all realistic 99% of the time, but still necessary to keep sniper whores from being even BIGGER sniper whores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -T


Nope just to make it easier for the nubs to kill snipers







No balancing there


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Suggesting to use a not sniper to play recon to solve the problems of recon shows the problem of recon is recon equipment.]


Well, he was complaining that it took forever to unlock the tree. I gave him an option to unlock the tree faster, regardless of how moronic the map choice was, so that he would be able to enjoy using the m98b on other maps

I'm well aware that there's a problem with recon. If I shoot you with a .50 cal rifle, I don't care where I hit you, you're dead. After finally unlocking the whole tree I started with assault, and it's a joke killing people with the m416.

One thing is for sure, the 195k pts it takes for the next recon service star can stay there, because I'm not grinding that out.

Everything works fine for me post patch. Metro was the one map where I kept having crashes trying to join a server, but none that I saw last night.


----------



## OutlawII

Well patch seems meh..... getting the disconnected from ea message,game does seem to run smoother than before. Last nite the knifing seemed borked maybe i was just tired will test more today. This will end up just like bc2 everyone whining this gun is to powerful blah.. blah blah,its a game people quit telling them to nerf stuff and just play. Shadowfax i realize some of the weapons in the game dont live up to there real life counterparts but its a game.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Yeah, that just cracks me up.
> The H&K 416 is a gas-piston modified M4 (which is a gas impingement system) and it fires the same round as the M4.
> Putting a heavy barrel on a rifle increases accuracy and reduces barrel heating issues and is primarily used on a long-range rifle; placing a reflex sight and a vertical fore-grip on the rifle defeats the purpose of the heavy barrel.
> Vertical fore-grips and reflex sights are great for CQB work as they improve target acquisition speeds and maneuverability of the firearm at the expense of long-range accuracy (reflex sight) and the ability to shoot prone well (fore-grip).
> All three modifications together are counter-productive and yet that's what DICE coded as the best combination. This is what makes me laugh about BF3. I'm not poo-pooing your advice; your advice is spot-on. DICE and every other FPS game designer make me laugh.


Quite funny, isn't it?
Some people incorrectly associate the accessories mentioned with general accuracy, but in all reality, foregrips are used for target acquisition (as you said), NOT for stability in mid- and long-range shooting... So maybe... They just don't worry too much about actual combat physics when it comes to accessories...
Now a BIPOD on a heavy barrel with _x scope... that's more practical!








And even knowing these things IRL, I'll do it in the game because that's what the GAME thinks is correct... So now who's the idiot? <<<









-T


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Well patch seems meh..... getting the disconnected from ea message,game does seem to run smoother than before. Last nite the knifing seemed borked maybe i was just tired will test more today. This will end up just like bc2 everyone whining this gun is to powerful blah.. blah blah,its a game people quit telling them to nerf stuff and just play. Shadowfax i realize some of the weapons in the game dont live up to there real life counterparts but its a game.


I got this...









They shouldn't advertise it as "realistic" if it isn't... Maybe?
Honestly, if I didn't know better as a gamer, the combat arms-trained half of me would say "None of this bloody *beep* works like it's supposed to!"

And yes, it's a game, but some things don't sit well when you are used to the real implications (in another life)!

That's all I've been sayin'...









-T


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Nope just to make it easier for the nubs to kill snipers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No balancing there


But... that implies an imbalance prior to the change (*good* players being able to rape *bad/new* players ALL the time, regardless of effort imput), thus, that IS a balancing measure.









-T


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Well patch seems meh..... *getting the disconnected from ea message,game*


Happened to me a lot yesterday. After the patch I'm getting "Disconnected from EA online" a lot. Counted about 7 or 8 yesterday. Never happened like that before. Definitely something in the patch doing it.

And as a note, to help with other forms of crashing:

* Open RUN in Windows

* Type %temp% in the box and hit ENTER

* Highlight all the files you see and hit the DELETE key

* Not all files will delete, hit skip for the one/s that don't

* Log Off then Log back On and open up Origin.

* Launch BF3 and see if it helped. Honestly that fixed most of my crashing issues bro.

* Good luck.

EA Chat turned me on to that and it helped my Origin/BF3 crashing...until the patch that is.


----------



## hgfdsa

I really wonder how the EA/DICE developers choose what to fix.

Is it what people complain about the least?

Is it bugs that no one ever encountered?

Is it that they like being masochists?


----------



## earwig1990

is anyone else getting a memory error after installing this patch? i couldnt play last night i kept getting a memory error ive never seen


----------



## psyside

Lower performance, like 10 fps less, cause of the patch, or Amd drivers? 11.11a/CAP2? anyone can comment on this?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

So after a night of playing @ 5960x1200, I've found that in Co-Op the objective markers are not visible on my center display. I have to turn and find it on my peripheral display and make an educated guesstimate as to where the action is about to unfold.

Other than that, all is good for me playing in Surround. FPS has improved by ~10 (60-65fps average) and it's very smooth now when playing @ Ultra settings (0xAA, High deferred).


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Lower performance, like 10 fps less, cause of the patch, or Amd drivers? 11.11a/CAP2? anyone can comment on this?


I'm not sure about AMD. Nvidia doesn't seem to be an issue for me: I'm running 1920x1200 ultra with a single GTX 580 and I haven't noticed any frame-rate differences. The game seems to "feel" slightly smoother to me than it was before but my actual FPS haven't changed.


----------



## OutlawII

oops


----------



## Danker16

bull****, its even worse Im gonna go play Bad company eff this


----------



## Allen86

Well, now I can't launch the game without disabling adblock.

Not only that, they still didn't fix the god forsaken chat box! Seriously, how hard can it possibly be to fix the chatbox and just move it out of the middle of the screen on lower resolutions. It honestly makes me not even want to play it at all, because at any given time I know its going to pop up and cause me to not see something and get killed...its just a terrible annoyance.


----------



## fapestar

My game sitll runs 60FPS vsync after the patch.

This patch is Efing Awesome if your a helicpter pilot.

Especially if your a scout pilot.

No more getting shoot out the seat of the Z-11.

No more flipping up side down from a LAV 250 Yards away.

No more IGLA Homos locking on to you for an entire game.

No more litterally bieng pulled towards aa when thye hit you. AWESOME.


----------



## being that guy

This game completely broke after the patch for me. I was only able to get into 1 game out of about 10 tries, and in that game I had tons of graphical issues. I uninstalled the game, and then Origin would not reinstall. So I deleted all my BF3 files and I am re downloading (I did try repair install, reinstall drivers, clean drivers and reinstall, and rolling back the drivers....all with no luck).


----------



## xutnubu

Since EA/DICE is trying to promote the use of SSD with their 2 and a half hour loading times, can anyone recommend a not that expensive and good SSD (32GB)


----------



## EpicFail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Since EA/DICE is trying to promote the use of SSD with their 2 and a half hour loading times, can anyone recommend a not that expensive and good SSD (32GB)


Yeah I'm in this boat too, I'm usually a patient guy but I never had to wait this long for a PC game to load, and I could probably do with the faster boot time also.


----------



## tx-jose

game seems to run UBER smooth for me now on high!! FRAPS says 40-50FPS but it feels butter smooth!!! LOVING IT!!!


----------



## Juggalo23451

cant change res settings. I still get dx error


----------



## Cobolt005

Only problem I have is the damn gun/rifle spawn time MOF' S never disappear. Say dude dies and his weapon drops now if in prone either your looking at the dang gun and can't see a damn thing or it's saying hit R to pick it up totally messing with you and trying to am. Wasn't like that before the patch guns disappeared a lot faster.


----------



## theturbofd

Lol at anyone who thinks DICE cares about community


----------



## michintom

Thanks to the patch my 360 controller keeps vibrating when an explosion is near.
Does anyone know how to turn off the vibration? I don't like disconnecting my controller every time I play BF3.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> You might find one used on eBay or at a game store. Alot of people bought them as Downloadable through Origin and I'm not sure that I'd trust buying one second-hand in that situation.


Bought it from Origin for $30.


----------



## Intel4Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom*
> 
> Thanks to the patch my 360 controller keeps vibrating when an explosion is near.
> Does anyone know how to turn off the vibration? I don't like disconnecting my controller every time I play BF3.


Download the newest version.
http://bf3.realmware.co.uk/settings-editor/downloads

Screenshot showing settings for vibration









Direct link


----------



## goldman11

any external links to download this?

every time I try it from origin it starts the download and pauses it then says its finished when it didn't do anything..


----------



## llama16

Could someone help me with this: since installing 22-11 patch, I can't even play the game for half around before 'BF3.exe stopped working'. This happened before after 2-3 rounds but now it's way to frequent, I can NEVER finish a round.

The game ran and runs ultra smooth with the system in my sig (I now have 4GB of ram though). But it constantly freezes/crashes/...
I'm pissed,

any fixes?


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llama16*
> 
> Could someone help me with this: since installing 22-11 patch, I can't even play the game for half around before 'BF3.exe stopped working'. This happened before after 2-3 rounds but now it's way to frequent, I can NEVER finish a round.
> The game ran and runs ultra smooth with the system in my sig (I now have 4GB of ram though). But it constantly freezes/crashes/...
> I'm pissed,
> any fixes?


Re-install the game.

I had a worse experience. Mine just stop working at all. "BF3.exe stopped working" even when launching the campaing, or coop, everything. I re-installed it and problem solved. But I still get the black screen and random crashes.


----------



## BLACKBIRD002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Wheres the end of round chat? I really want that and able to adjust loadouts inbetween rounds.


THIS

the only one big thing wrong with BF3


----------



## Riggs.

Just noticed this the other day.

The heavy barrel for rifles is pretty stupid. It makes no sense. I originally used it because I thought, like in real life, that the heavier barrel would decrease recoil. Instead, in the game, it's good for long range but it increases recoil.

Umm, that makes no sense. Recoil is most usually muzzle rise, a heavier barrel counteracts that(you know, using the force of gravity) and actually makes the weapon more manageable recoil wise.

I know it's a game, but it doesn't make sense. I honestly never bothered to look at the description because I just assumed it was there for the same reason they put barrel weights on the end of 1911's and make sure to have well weighted rifles.

Just to insure I'm not crazy, I went and read about it online to assure myself. How they could get something so wrong, I do not know.


----------



## SohcSTI

If they fixed all those spawn issues, I would HATE to see what it was like before the update.


----------



## jaydawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Re-install the game.
> I had a worse experience. Mine just stop working at all. "BF3.exe stopped working" even when launching the campaing, or coop, everything. I re-installed it and problem solved. But I still get the black screen and random crashes.


Did you do a game repair or did you do a complete install again because I did a repair and that didn't fix anything? I can't play MP at all because the stupid Nov 22 patch, SP works though and I have tried all the fixes that are posted everywhere and nothing works.

Been hearing how EA support has been telling people to wait till next patch... get real..


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydawg*
> 
> Did you do a game repair or did you do a complete install again because I did a repair and that didn't fix anything? I can't play MP at all because the stupid Nov 22 patch, SP works though and I have tried all the fixes that are posted everywhere and nothing works.
> Been hearing how EA support has been telling people to wait till next patch... get real..


I just reinstalled for the 2nd time (complete reinstall). I finally was able to actually play a game for the first time since the patch. It did crash the first time, but I got in on the second try. The patch has been very frustrating for me.


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riggs.*
> 
> Just noticed this the other day.
> The heavy barrel for rifles is pretty stupid. It makes no sense. I originally used it because I thought, like in real life, that the heavier barrel would decrease recoil. Instead, in the game, it's good for long range but it increases recoil.
> Umm, that makes no sense. Recoil is most usually muzzle rise, a heavier barrel counteracts that(you know, using the force of gravity) and actually makes the weapon more manageable recoil wise.
> I know it's a game, but it doesn't make sense. I honestly never bothered to look at the description because I just assumed it was there for the same reason they put barrel weights on the end of 1911's and make sure to have well weighted rifles.
> Just to insure I'm not crazy, I went and read about it online to assure myself. How they could get something so wrong, I do not know.


It could just be my imagination, but I swear i have better control with the heavy barrel.

*Edit*



After ready around on Heavy Match Ammo it kind of makes sense, the bullets are made to be more accurate, But i suppose produce more kick. Although you would think thats what the heavy barrell is for... or maybe it is a specific barrell for "HEAVY" Match ammo, and the barrell itself isn't actually heavier... Any GUN nuts in here?


----------



## OcSlave

Can anybody please tell me if the action sequences in single player are fixed using a xbox gamepad with this new patch.
Dying to buy the game for single player but i hear in action sequences the game maps to the keyboard instead of the controller.
Thanks


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> Can anybody please tell me if the action sequences in single player are fixed using a xbox gamepad with this new patch.
> Dying to buy the game for single player but i hear in action sequences the game maps to the keyboard instead of the controller.
> Thanks


Still mapped to keyboard :l


----------



## Bloodbath

Id like the ability to get instant voice coms with other pilots drivers or passengers as soon as you enter a vehicle or aircraft.I find it so frustrating when your flying a chopper and the gunner is not shooting or is just shooting in the wrong direction or if your in a tank and there's AT soldiers behind you and your gunner is firing at a tank or something pointless.


----------



## kingpin4329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Id like the ability to get instant voice coms with other pilots drivers or passengers as soon as you enter a vehicle or aircraft.I find it so frustrating when your flying a chopper and the gunner is not shooting or is just shooting in the wrong direction or if your in a tank and there's AT soldiers behind you and your gunner is firing at a tank or something pointless.


THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS.... DAMN you EA... why can't we have voice communication built in.
Give us squad communication, and squad leaders that can communicate with other squad leaders... The BEST communication method ever implemented was in MAG. Damn, that was the best.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PappaSmurfsHarem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Riggs.*
> 
> Just noticed this the other day.
> The heavy barrel for rifles is pretty stupid. It makes no sense. I originally used it because I thought, like in real life, that the heavier barrel would decrease recoil. Instead, in the game, it's good for long range but it increases recoil.
> Umm, that makes no sense. Recoil is most usually muzzle rise, a heavier barrel counteracts that(you know, using the force of gravity) and actually makes the weapon more manageable recoil wise.
> I know it's a game, but it doesn't make sense. I honestly never bothered to look at the description because I just assumed it was there for the same reason they put barrel weights on the end of 1911's and make sure to have well weighted rifles.
> Just to insure I'm not crazy, I went and read about it online to assure myself. How they could get something so wrong, I do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> It could just be my imagination, but I swear i have better control with the heavy barrel.
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> 
> 
> After ready around on Heavy Match Ammo it kind of makes sense, the bullets are made to be more accurate, But i suppose produce more kick. Although you would think thats what the heavy barrell is for... or maybe it is a specific barrell for "HEAVY" Match ammo, and the barrell itself isn't actually heavier... Any GUN nuts in here?
Click to expand...

*EDIT: This is an off topic response to the above below. It's long, and I don't want to totally sidetrack this thread, but I'll answer the question in a spoiler link.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yeah, the short answer is that BF3 designers know nothing about firearms. BF3 game designers violate Newton's Laws of motion with this concept.

"Match" ammunition is simply more accurate ammunition that is usually loaded with a heavier grain bullet requiring a faster barrel twist rate or a special chamber to be cut. For example, the standard bullet in a 7.62x51 NATO is a 147 grain (or 145 grain) bi-metal jacket full metal jacket boat-tail. That means it's a boat tail pointed spitzer design with a full mild steel jacket around a lead core and then a gilding metal jacket around the mild steel jacket to reduce bore wear.

Match ammunition for the 7.62x51, such as the "LR" (Long Range) stuff Lake City is making (or Black Hills also) is a 175 (or 178) grain bullet that is a HPBT or Hollow Point Boat Tail. However, it's not a hollow point designed for expansion, so it meets Geneva convention criteria as non-expanding. It is a J4 gilding metal jacket around a lead core with no mild steel jacket and it's fired at slightly lower velocity than the 147 grain stuff but it has a better ballistic coefficient and a higher sectional density, so it travels farther more accurately and with less wind-drift and it also remains supersonic out to a greater distance.

Long story short, "Match Ammo" will deliver more energy (more killing power) at the muzzle and at long range. Match Ammo in a 7.62x51 (depending on barrel length) will be supersonic out to 1,000 meters whereas the standard 147 grain stuff will fall off around 600 to 700 meters and be far less accurate.

Match ammunition doesn't have significantly greater recoil than the standard ball ammunition. (It's slightly greater recoil, but it's not really noticeable at all.)

Heavy barrels increase barrel stiffness, increasing accuracy and they reduce barrel heating, which means that a sniper can fire more shots with a "cold" bore which is what he dopes with, before it heats up and the point of impact shifts due to barrel heating.

Heavy barrels REDUCE felt recoil because there is more mass that must be accelerated by the round going off. Newton's laws apply. The recoil is essentially constant but you have a heavier rifle absorbing it so you should have LESS muzzle climb...

DICE = Ignorant about firearms.

By the way, that's a 16.5" barrel M1A in the picture to the left. It's the civilian equivalent of a M14, although it has a shortened barrel. It fires the 7.62x51 NATO round (very similar to the .308 Winchester). In that photograph I'm shooting WCC military brass that I've reloaded with 168 grain "match" bullets which are HPBT very similar to the 175 gr LR stuff that the DMs and Scout/Snipers use. That rifle is about 1.1 to 1.2 MOA accurate which means 1.1 to 1.2 inch groups at 100 yards with my handloads. With factory mil-surp 147 grain stuff it's about 2.25 MOA. I can fire the 175 grain LR stuff in it but it beats the hell out of the op-rod and it's hard on the gun. It's also not any more accurate than my handloads.

Also, that rifle has a muzzle break on it, which redirects the hot gases from the powder burning in an upward direction. This reduces muzzle climb. I have tuned my handloads with a specific powder charge to actually give me very slight muzzle DROP with each round that is fired. What you see when that rifle is shot is essentially my shoulder and arms going straight back as the action cycles, and almost no muzzle movement whatsoever. (Very slight downward movement.)

Due to the barrel being a carbine length at 16.5", It's not worth it for me to fire 175 gr anyhow, because the 168 gr stay supersonic out to 600 yards and that's about the limit of my skill with that shorter barrel anyhow. Long story short, that picture is me shooting 20 rounds "rapid fire" (which equates to about 25 to 30 seconds total time) at a piece of steel plate which is 4" x 4" and sitting exactly 200 meters away. I missed once. I wish I was even a fraction of that good in BF3!


----------



## 428cobra

does anyone know a fix for the long load times wasnt like this before patch. ive tried it on my ssd still way too long


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra*
> 
> does anyone know a fix for the long load times wasnt like this before patch. ive tried it on my ssd still way too long


SSD or 10k RPM crazy scsi or SATA III RAID 5 setups... but you already have the SSD.

Honestly, I don't know. I know that I disable windows virtual memory, and that does seem to make my load times faster, but certainly not fast.


----------



## 428cobra

removing page file cause any problems for you?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra*
> 
> removing page file cause any problems for you?


Disabling Virtual Memory is the first thing I do on any OS install. I've been running without a pagefile since the 1990s. I have 8 GB of RAM and that's more than enough to run BF3 ultra with my GTX 580 that I have. Even with all of my services enabled, like origin, a few browsers open, real temp, cpu-z, a task manager, the evga video card monitoring, trillian, steam, Avast, Comodo, NVIDIA Inspector, NVIDIA control panel, Realtek HD Audio Manager, and my Logitech wireless devices software running I'm still only at 5 GB of RAM used, maximum.

(No, I don't normally run BF3 that way, but I was doing it to see what a worst-case RAM scenario was for me.)

Disabling the page-file has _always_ helped me. The only time I've had to re-enable it was to do some very heavy video or image editing (or AutoCAD / Solidworks stuff) where I was dealing with massive file sizes. I simply enable the page-file when I do have to work with huge files in those programs (almost never) and then I disable it and reboot when I'm done.


----------



## 3ncrypted

@Shadowfax off topic, but try dropping your right elbow when you shoot


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3ncrypted*
> 
> @Shadowfax off topic, but try dropping your right elbow when you shoot


That's a perfectly acceptable hold for that rifle and stance. Assuming that's him in the pic...

What he needs to do is join us here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/247013/ocn-firearms-owners-thread


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3ncrypted*
> 
> @Shadowfax off topic, but try dropping your right elbow when you shoot





Spoiler: Warning: Off-Topic Reply!



That may be true if I were wearing a shooting jacket and in a high-power competition, but I'm not. I'm sling-supported off-hand there wearing normal clothing and that's the correct stance for a rifle without a pistol grip in that clothing.

The competition shooters do some things with their service rifles that flat-out do not work in combat: 

He's in a great shooting competition stance, but not at all a good combat stance. He's leaned back, he's got his off-hand under the magazine and the rifle in a position so high on his shoulder that if I did it with my .308 the thing would be smacking me in the face and coming out of my hands.

This guy has another competition style stance that won't work in combat but works great in a shooting jacket.


----------



## OcSlave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Still mapped to keyboard :l


Thankyou, thats squashed the need for me to buy it today.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torquejunky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3ncrypted*
> 
> @Shadowfax off topic, but try dropping your right elbow when you shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a perfectly acceptable hold for that rifle and stance. Assuming that's him in the pic...
> 
> What he needs to do is join us here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/247013/ocn-firearms-owners-thread
Click to expand...

As it says in the spoiler link above, that is indeed me in the picture and given that it's a 16.5" barrel M1A and I'm not wearing a shooting jacket and using a nylon web sling and not a high-power competition sling, the position I am in is the _preferred_ position.







(Actually the guy who snapped the photo of me said it was textbook.)

EDIT: Thanks for the tip on the thread. I hopped on over but that's an awful lot to read. I'll be here for a while.


----------



## 3ncrypted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> As it says in the spoiler link above, that is indeed me in the picture and given that it's a 16.5" barrel M1A and I'm not wearing a shooting jacket and using a nylon web sling and not a high-power competition sling, the position I am in is the _preferred_ position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Actually the guy who snapped the photo of me said it was textbook.)
> EDIT: Thanks for the tip on the thread. I hopped on over but that's an awful lot to read. I'll be here for a while.


I see. You must shoot comp. Which, that may be the preferred way among comp shooters. I was speaking from a tactical view point based on my training. If you hold that preferred position for a long duration your bound to fatigue much quicker. Both elbow south will: 1)add support with your trigger arm 2)allow for less fatigue 3)create a smaller target for whomever is trying to shoot you

For instance here is a professional. Not weird ass unconventional Joe Schmoe



But I digress


----------



## falconer65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra*
> 
> does anyone know a fix for the long load times wasnt like this before patch. ive tried it on my ssd still way too long


I thought I needed an SSD, then I noticed my hard drive was getting clobbered.

I was at 4GB, added 4GB, and now load times are much better. A friend had a similar experience.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconer65*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *428cobra*
> 
> does anyone know a fix for the long load times wasnt like this before patch. ive tried it on my ssd still way too long
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I needed an SSD, then I noticed my hard drive was getting clobbered.
> 
> I was at 4GB, added 4GB, and now load times are much better. A friend had a similar experience.
Click to expand...

I have 8 GB of RAM and still have relatively long load times although I don't have anything to compare it to as I've always had 8 GB of RAM when playing BF3. It still seems very slow to me and my game doesn't use more than about 3 or 3.5 GB.

My guess is that you were hitting the 4 GB limit and then your HDD was thrashing because you have virtual memory enabled.

Go into your advanced system settings and disable virtual memory. (Set the page file to zero for all drives.) That should speed _everything_ up on your computer, not just BF3.


----------



## falconer65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I have 8 GB of RAM and still have relatively long load times although I don't have anything to compare it to as I've always had 8 GB of RAM when playing BF3. It still seems very slow to me and my game doesn't use more than about 3 or 3.5 GB.
> My guess is that you were hitting the 4 GB limit and then your HDD was thrashing because you have virtual memory enabled.
> Go into your advanced system settings and disable virtual memory. (Set the page file to zero for all drives.) That should speed _everything_ up on your computer, not just BF3.


Yes, I was hitting the limit on 4GB with Battlefield 3. It runs over 6GB after a few hours of gaming.


----------

